# 204” Worth County Giant confiscated by game warden



## Cole Henry

Heard this morning that the recent GON 204” buck was confiscated by the game warden. Guy purchased his license after he had already posted the buck on social media..


----------



## Greene728

What a bad deal that could turn out to be if true. Another reason to keep things to yourself these days if you kill s true trophy deer. They just draw way to much attention and most of it is negative. Especially social media! What a dumb move if true!


----------



## willie1971

law enforcement loves facebook and such


----------



## Curtis

The dumbest move is hunting without a license. It doesn’t take much effort, compared to everything else we spend on hunting it is a drop in the bucket, and the funds go back to helping the resource. Do the right, ethical thing. Be a legal hunter. If true, this is a shame.


----------



## tree cutter 08

If you gonna tell the world you better have all your ducks in a row!


----------



## kmckinnie

On my way to get my license. 
Thanks !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

kmckinnie said:


> On my way to get my license.
> Thanks !


Good one.


----------



## kmckinnie

Buford_Dawg said:


> Good one.


I would bet they read on here too. A lot don’t think about that. ?


----------



## Blackston

First rule about law breaking we don't talk about law breaking.       ( remember Fight Club )


----------



## Tmpr111

It was most likely his first year having to obtain a license too, wasn’t he just 17?  When do you have to get your first?


----------



## tree cutter 08

Tmpr111 said:


> It was most likely his first year having to obtain a license too, wasn’t he just 17?  When do you have to get your first?


Very well could have been a honest mistake!


----------



## elfiii

Curtis said:


> The dumbest move is hunting without a license. It doesn’t take much effort, compared to everything else we spend on hunting it is a drop in the bucket, and the funds go back to helping the resource. Do the right, ethical thing. Be a legal hunter. If true, this is a shame.



Not to mention he could have bought it on his phone sitting in the stand.


----------



## Tmpr111

Yep.  I think a hefty fine and maybe a suspension of some sort.  But to confiscate the deer, we’re not talking about drugs or stolen property, or even a deer that was poached or shot illegally over bait and/or at night.  It’s very likely a good family from South GA who’s likely stunned from the mistake that was made.   Just my opinion though.


----------



## Blackston

I think something similar happened in effingham county last year.  Buck wasn't that big but big enough to gain attention and turned out young hunter had no license at time of kill       I guess the story will be like the one got away !!!!


----------



## stubrew

Is there a news story, or some way to verify this? I can’t seem to google up anything but the original kill story.


----------



## Ruger15

3 rules..... 1. DENY 2.DENY 3.DENY


----------



## jiminbogart

I wonder if he committed a felony like that Chris Brackett guy allegedly did. Up to 5 years in prison and a $250,000 fine. 

"Brackett now faces two felony charges — one for conspiring to illegally kill a second deer and the other for illegally killing a second deer. Each charge carries a maximum sentence of five years in prison and a $250,000 fine."

Didn't this same deal happen last year with a big buck?


----------



## brownceluse

I haven’t bought a license in about 15 years. As a sovereign citizen I don’t have to. I deer hunt private property but do duck and turkey hunt WMA’s. I give back to the resource by leaving it better than I found it.


----------



## Blackston

Well I made the comment yesterday.  " I guess 204 " Deer could need 2 threads.     I guess it needed 3 !!!!


----------



## jiminbogart

brownceluse said:


> I haven’t bought a license in about 15 years. As a sovereign citizen I don’t have to. I deer hunt private property but do duck and turkey hunt WMA’s. I give back to the resource by leaving it better than I found it.



Seriously? Do you have driver's license, car tag, pay taxes, ect?


----------



## transfixer

jiminbogart said:


> Seriously? Do you have driver's license, car tag, pay taxes, ect?




Stacey Abrams said he didn't have to ,,,, lol


----------



## brownceluse

jiminbogart said:


> Seriously? Do you have driver's license, car tag, pay taxes, ect?


I do have a drivers license. My parents made me at 16. I’m not going to incriminate myself further on the government internet...


----------



## Rackbuster

What doesn't make sense is all he had to have was the free harvest record.  According to the write up on gon website he was hunting family land. Don't need a license or I read it wrong in the regulations.


----------



## Swamprat

brownceluse said:


> I do have a drivers license. My parents made me at 16. I’m not going to incriminate myself further on the government internet...



Sound of door knocking....."FEDERAL AGENTS!!!!! WE HAVE A WARRANT!!!


----------



## nmurph

Sovereign citizen... what a joke.


----------



## sleepr71

I hope they don’t take this kids deer..over a technicality. It doesn’t seem,or sound like he was trying to illegally trespass,poach,or shoot it out of season to gain fame.  Maybe I’m missing something..?


----------



## brownceluse

nmurph said:


> Sovereign citizen... what a joke.


I guess your all for unlawful arrest and seizure. What a joke!


----------



## LEON MANLEY

sleepr71 said:


> I hope they don’t take this kids deer..over a technicality. It doesn’t seem,or sound like he was trying to illegally trespass,poach,or shoot it out of season to gain fame.  Maybe I’m missing something..?




It's the DNR's whole purpose for existence...............Game Management.  lol
The DNR doesn't promote hunting or manage game.

I haven't seen any management going on, all I see Hunting Rules and Regulations booklet that could have been put together by a bunch of fifth graders and it would make more sense.
Have you ever wondered why the Regulations guide is so confusing? 
It's not by accident.

More like there primary purpose is "Law Enforcement", as it says on their vehicles.


----------



## nmurph

brownceluse said:


> I guess your all for unlawful arrest and seizure. What a joke!


Absolutely,  and execution without a trial.


----------



## brownceluse

nmurph said:


> Absolutely,  and execution without a trial.


Makes sense........


----------



## gadeerwoman

Unless the law has recently changed it used to say something like 'family living in the same household'....not 'land owned by family'.
Sorry, but I have no sympathy for the poacher...and that's what he is if the facts are true as stated in original post. 17 year old knows better if he was 17. Everyone should try reading the regs before season opens. No reward given to a poacher in my book!


----------



## Raylander

I'll always keep my cards close to the vest. Sucks to be a nerd...


----------



## sleepr71

Whatcha got worleybird!?


----------



## DAWG1419

nmurph said:


> Absolutely,  and execution without a trial.


Democrats already beat you to this.


----------



## antharper

Goodness we got some sure enough saints in here !!!! If all he had to have was a harvest record no reason to take the kids deer!


----------



## bullgator

He knew enough to buy one afterwards. I’d guess he felt like he did something wrong.


----------



## kmckinnie

The DNR officer does not make the laws. He just enforces the laws on the books to the best that he can.


----------



## Swamprat

bullgator said:


> He knew enough to buy one afterwards. I’d guess he felt like he did something wrong.



Shooters remorse?.  Me myself would give the kid a break one time as far as confiscation. Don't put his buck in the record books for life seems a just punishment.


----------



## spencer12

Well the law is the law.


----------



## bullgator

Swamprat said:


> Shooters remorse?.  Me myself would give the kid a break one time as far as confiscation. Don't put his buck in the record books for life seems a just punishment.


Or maybe a smaller buck that wasn’t so noteworthy wouldn’t have made him buy a license at all. Maybe he just bought the license because it was a monster that was sure to become public. I’m good with the law making whatever decision they make.


----------



## spencer12

StanB1 said:


> He’s more likely to learn a lesson by having the deer confiscated than by being given a pass.  He is probably subject to a fine as well, if this story is factual.  He denied “legitimate” hunters the right to hunt that animal. Decisions have consequences.


Yeah I hate to say it but I kind of feel the same way.  The kid was not "poaching" however he did not legally harvest the animal.


----------



## Blackston

Good taxi can " make his deer "   No matter the outcome I think the young man will always be licensed from now on.


----------



## Swamprat

I am good as well for whatever punishment he might receive, laws are laws no matter what age.

When all is said and done he will learned a lesson for sure.


----------



## Tmpr111

StanB1 said:


> He’s more likely to learn a lesson by having the deer confiscated than by being given a pass.  He is probably subject to a fine as well, if this story is factual.  He denied “legitimate” hunters the right to hunt that animal. Decisions have consequences.



How did he (or can someone) deny legitimate hunters to hunt the deer?


----------



## buckpasser

Had he posted a nice dink fork horn all over the internet nothing would have happened. I think the wardens should have turned a blind eye to this. He’s young and at least in the woods during daylight hours hunting. Besides, the state of GA values that deer as much as a crow, coon, or any other crop eating vermin during the summer time. Come fall they’re antlers are made of solid gold and they are to be cherished and protected by all. Don’t get your paperwork done right Son and we’ll make you think about this great crime against us all for the rest of your life...


----------



## tree cutter 08

buckpasser said:


> Had he posted a nice dink fork horn all over the internet nothing would have happened. I think the wardens should have turned a blind eye to this. He’s young and at least in the woods during daylight hours hunting. Besides, the state of GA values that deer as much as a crow, coon, or any other crop eating vermin during the summer time. Come fall they’re antlers are made of solid gold and they are to be cherished and protected by all. Don’t get your paperwork done right Son and we’ll make you think about this great crime against us all for the rest of your life...


I will agree, if it was a small buck nothing would have happened. The bigger the buck, the more attention.


----------



## Tmpr111

StanB1 said:


> He killed a deer he was not lawfully entitled to, and should not have taken.  Once he killed it, that deer was no longer available to be hunted by law abiding hunters.  Same as if he trespassed on your property and took an animal you had been patterning for months.  Or if he had killed it two days before opening day.  Or if he had killed it at 2:00 in the morning using a spotlight.  He killed it illegally - others who obey the rules should have had the opportunity to hunt it.  It’s not a difficult concept to understand.




Wow


----------



## tcward

StanB1 said:


> He killed a deer he was not lawfully entitled to, and should not have taken.  Once he killed it, that deer was no longer available to be hunted by law abiding hunters.  Same as if he trespassed on your property and took an animal you had been patterning for months.  Or if he had killed it two days before opening day.  Or if he had killed it at 2:00 in the morning using a spotlight.  He killed it illegally - others who obey the rules should have had the opportunity to hunt it.  It’s not a difficult concept to understand.


This...^^all day.


----------



## misterpink

He should be counting his blessing he didn't kill a bear under the same circumstances.  Pretty sure he'd be on GA Death Row right now.


----------



## furtaker

Lots of water walkers here on the GON forum. I bet nobody on here crucifying this kid has ever driven over the speed limit, caught one fish over the limit, or stepped one foot across a property line. Yep, he should have had a license, but I don't think anybody on here knows all the exact details and DNR will handle the situation accordingly. Let the DNR do their job and move on.


----------



## dj50

Tough to lose a deer like that, if that’s what is going on.  

DNR has a job to do.  If the DNR looked the other way and word got out, what would people be saying then?  

IF all of this is true, seems to me that part of the responsibility lies with the parents.  When I was that age, if my Dad wouldn’t have lined everything up for me, and didn’t teach me to follow the laws, I may have been in the same boat as this kid.  Or maybe they are law abiding people and it was just oversight.  

But, I don’t know the facts about what’s going on so I take all of that back.


----------



## tree cutter 08

I seriously doubt this young man woke up and thought I'm gonna kill a booner without a licence and see if I can get away with it. I'd say it was a honest mistake. I got checked one time and had forgot to record a deer on my harvest record. Gw didn't confiscate my deer or even give me a ticket. Just told me do better next time. Haven't missed one since but according to some i guess I'm a sorry lowdown poacher.


----------



## Whompascat

Laws are put in place for a reason.
If somebody gets pulled over for a DUI should they get a break also ?


----------



## furtaker

tree cutter 08 said:


> I seriously doubt this young man woke up and thought I'm gonna kill a booner without a licence and see if I can get away with it. I'd say it was a honest mistake. I got checked one time and had forgot to record a deer on my harvest record. Gw didn't confiscate my deer or even give me a ticket. Just told me do better next time. Haven't missed one since but according to some i guess I'm a sorry lowdown poacher.


That was the same as shooting that deer at 2 am with a spotlight. Don't you know that?


----------



## easbell

Rackbuster said:


> What doesn't make sense is all he had to have was the free harvest record.  According to the write up on gon website he was hunting family land. Don't need a license or I read it wrong in the regulations.


That may be the issue. I think at 18 he would be considered an adult and need a license at that point regardless if it is family land or not.


----------



## antharper

tree cutter 08 said:


> I seriously doubt this young man woke up and thought I'm gonna kill a booner without a licence and see if I can get away with it. I'd say it was a honest mistake. I got checked one time and had forgot to record a deer on my harvest record. Gw didn't confiscate my deer or even give me a ticket. Just told me do better next time. Haven't missed one since but according to some i guess I'm a sorry lowdown poacher.


Not nearly as lowdown poacher as me !!


----------



## Tmpr111

StanB1 said:


> He killed a deer he was not lawfully entitled to, and should not have taken.  Once he killed it, that deer was no longer available to be hunted by law abiding hunters.  Same as if he trespassed on your property and took an animal you had been patterning for months.  Or if he had killed it two days before opening day.  Or if he had killed it at 2:00 in the morning using a spotlight.  He killed it illegally - others who obey the rules should have had the opportunity to hunt it.  It’s not a difficult concept to understand.



I’m sorry, but he didn’t take the deer out of season, or poach anyone’s property.  He didn’t take any deer you and/or I were patterning - it says he shot it on his families farm.  That’s all extreme and an easy target when shooting darts at the book rules.  But pound your book and regs, he broke a rule, and no one is denying that.  However, I would venture to say many would’ve been just fine with him receiving a fine, pending a clear review.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Whompascat said:


> Laws are put in place for a reason.
> If somebody gets pulled over for a DUI should they get a break also ?



No, they should be drug out of their vehicle and shot beside the road, no trial necessary.

The reason a lot of laws are in place is because they were either created for appeasement or extortion, not because they were rational or for the good of the people.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Whompascat said:


> Laws are put in place for a reason.
> If somebody gets pulled over for a DUI should they get a break also ?


I see a wee bit of difference between shooting a deer without a license in your daddy’s field and driving drunk down a public road.


----------



## Tmpr111

True story.... Smalltown officer pulls over a young smalltown teenage couple for DUI at 2 am, after a short chase.  Rather than prosecute them, and ruin their records for many years, the officer exercises his smalltown rights and chooses to take them to his house over the jail. 

When they get there he wakes up his wife and two children and asks the young couple to apologize to each of them, for putting his life in danger.  At that time the kids were 5 & 3 and the family didn’t know the couple who were drunk.  After many tears from embarrassment and humiliation that night, and then many many years later, the son of the officer (officer now deceased) is confronted out of the blue by the man who was just a stupid teenager that night.  The man breaks down when he realizes it’s the son, and begins to share the the story with the son who had no recollection of that night being he was so young.  Many things were shared but the biggest part of the story was the officer had not only stopped the teenage couple from ever drinking and driving again, but he also had touched their lives forever. 
Point being, for some reason he led and judged with something different that night, and not his book and pencil.  And while he probably broke some sort of protocol and loss favor with many pencil-whippers for how he handled it, a greater lesson was learned and the story still is told today.  
I read the kid shot a deer on his family farm that they had been watching for a while.  Did you make a mistake at 17, and can you imagine how devastated and embarrassed this kid is right now for his mistake?  If you feel anything differently than sad for the kid, maybe it’s a heart issue and not an issue of yours with the law.  And I vote that the DNR gives him the horns and skull back.


----------



## rattlesnake1

does anyone on the forum know this young man or his family?
it seems like everyone is passing judgment based on hearsay .
but I do believe we have all made mistakes with outdoors rules and regulations.
it is possible for someone to forget to buy their license .


----------



## rattlesnake1

furtaker said:


> Lots of water walkers here on the GON forum. I bet nobody on here crucifying this kid has ever driven over the speed limit, caught one fish over the limit, or stepped one foot across a property line. Yep, he should have had a license, but I don't think anybody on here knows all the exact details and DNR will handle the situation accordingly. Let the DNR do their job and move on.


Amen and Amen!!!!


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Facts?
 We don't need no stinking facts.
It's the new USA, guilty and convicted as charged, without letting facts get in the way.


----------



## Nicodemus

How much outcry would there be if it was a doe?

Ain`t none of us Angels. And it`s just a deer.


----------



## kmckinnie

antharper said:


> Not nearly as lowdown poacher as me !!


I’m poaching now.


----------



## kmckinnie

Nicodemus said:


> How much outcry would there be if it was a doe?
> 
> Ain`t none of us Angels. And it`s just a deer.


Not to much.  Nice 6 wouldn’t get much notice.


----------



## kmckinnie

No one would say much.


----------



## mudcreek

my license runs out in 3 days. had i failed to notice, whatever dink i might shoot would have been illegal. only the game wardens know the whole story.


----------



## furtaker

rattlesnake1 said:


> does anyone on the forum know this young man or his family?
> it seems like everyone is passing judgment based on hearsay .
> but I do believe we have all made mistakes with outdoors rules and regulations.
> it is possible for someone to forget to buy their license .


None of the internet game warden angels on this forum have ever broken a law. Apparently a $5000 fine followed by a public hanging in the court square gallows is proper punishment for shooting a deer in your daddy's field without a piece of paper with a harvest record printed on it.


----------



## Iron ghost

Tmpr111 said:


> True story.... Smalltown officer pulls over a young smalltown teenage couple for DUI at 2 am, after a short chase.  Rather than prosecute them, and ruin their records for many years, the officer exercises his smalltown rights and chooses to take them to his house over the jail.
> 
> When they get there he wakes up his wife and two children and asks the young couple to apologize to each of them, for putting his life in danger.  At that time the kids were 5 & 3 and the family didn’t know the couple who were drunk.  After many tears from embarrassment and humiliation that night, and then many many years later, the son of the officer (officer now deceased) is confronted out of the blue by the man who was just a stupid teenager that night.  The man breaks down when he realizes it’s the son, and begins to share the the story with the son who had no recollection of that night being he was so young.  Many things were shared but the biggest part of the story was the officer had not only stopped the teenage couple from ever drinking and driving again, but he also had touched their lives forever.
> Point being, for some reason he led and judged with something different that night, and not his book and pencil.  And while he probably broke some sort of protocol and loss favor with many pencil-whippers for how he handled it, a greater lesson was learned and the story still is told today.
> I read the kid shot a deer on his family farm that they had been watching for a while.  Did you make a mistake at 17, and can you imagine how devastated and embarrassed this kid is right now for his mistake?  If you feel anything differently than sad for the kid, maybe it’s a heart issue and not an issue of yours with the law.  And I vote that the DNR gives him the horns and skull back.



What? What are you going on about? 

 He was hunting without a license. That’s illegal and he’s old enough to know better.
He broke the law.
Full stop.

The deer was shot illegally, so DNR took it. As they should. 
Full stop. 

 As for what the full extent of his punishment should be, that’s not for me to say. 
But if I were the one giving it out... along with confiscating the deer, I’d probably just give him some community service. Have him pick up trash at WMA’s or something. 
Id say that’s fair, if not generous even. 
But no way he gets a pass or gets to keep that deer.


----------



## Iron ghost

mudcreek said:


> my license runs out in 3 days. had i failed to notice, whatever dink i might shoot would have been illegal. only the game wardens know the whole story.


You’re comparing apples to oranges. 
Different circumstances.


----------



## Tmpr111

Iron ghost said:


> What? What are you going on about?
> 
> He was hunting without a license. That’s illegal and he’s old enough to know better.
> He broke the law.
> Full stop.
> 
> The deer was shot illegally, so DNR took it. As they should.
> Full stop.
> 
> As for what the full extent of his punishment should be, that’s not for me to say.
> But if I were the one giving it out... along with confiscating the deer, I’d probably just give him some community service. Have him pick up trash at WMA’s or something.
> Id say that’s fair, if not generous even.
> But no way he gets a pass or gets to keep that deer.



No one said he’s gets a pass, read.


----------



## furtaker

Iron ghost said:


> You’re comparing apples to oranges.
> Different circumstances.


Are you 100% sure what the circumstances exactly were with this Worth County deer?


----------



## Tmpr111

Iron ghost said:


> What? What are you going on about?
> 
> He was hunting without a license. That’s illegal and he’s old enough to know better.
> He broke the law.
> Full stop.
> 
> The deer was shot illegally, so DNR took it. As they should.
> Full stop.
> 
> As for what the full extent of his punishment should be, that’s not for me to say.
> But if I were the one giving it out... along with confiscating the deer, I’d probably just give him some community service. Have him pick up trash at WMA’s or something.
> Id say that’s fair, if not generous even.
> But no way he gets a pass or gets to keep that deer.




Have you ever been pulled over for breaking the law, and been given a warning vs. the ticket/fine the law says you should’ve gotten?


----------



## Tmpr111

Iron ghost said:


> You’re comparing apples to oranges.
> Different circumstances.



No difference, his license expired vs no license = no license.  It’s all fruit.


----------



## Iron ghost

furtaker said:


> Are you 100% sure what the circumstances exactly were with this Worth County deer?


Fair point, we are all just speculating at the moment.


----------



## Iron ghost

Tmpr111 said:


> Have you ever been pulled over for breaking the law, and been given a warning vs. the ticket/fine the law says you should’ve gotten?


I’m not interested in playing hypotheticals with you or comparing this to other situations that have nothing to do with hunting. 

But as for your question- yes I’ve been pulled over a handful of times in the 24 years that I’ve had a drivers license, sometimes with warnings & sometimes with tickets. 
If I was breaking the law, whether I knew it or not, I expected & deserved a ticket, and never did I expect leniency. 
It’s called accountability. 
Thems the rules.


----------



## antharper

Tmpr111 said:


> Have you ever been pulled over for breaking the law, and been given a warning vs. the ticket/fine the law says you should’ve gotten?


Me ... more than once !


----------



## Iron ghost

Tmpr111 said:


> Ok buddy.  Stay Merican.



Accountability is an awkward subject for some.


----------



## TomC

Hunt or fish without a license and be prepared to have whatever you shot or caught confiscated, end of story. Its beyond baffling to read some of the responses on this thread from those that don't understand this concept and then listen to their justifications, excuses and analogies. Reflective of society and too many hunters unfortunately. I hate it for the kid if it was an honest mistake but it is what it is. Hopefully it will end up being a good life lesson.


----------



## godogs57

No dog in the fight, but he needs to be glad he didn't pull that stunt out West. They don't mess around.


----------



## Tmpr111

TomC said:


> Hunt or fish without a license and be prepared to have whatever you shot or caught confiscated, end of story. Its beyond baffling to read some of the responses on this thread from those that don't understand this concept and then listen to their justifications, excuses and analogies. Reflective of society and too many hunters unfortunately. I hate it for the kid if it was an honest mistake but it is what it is. Hopefully it will end up being a good life lesson.



I think giving someone the benefit of the doubt without rushing to judgement is always a good choice too.  On the surface, I personally don’t see this as a move (or lack thereof) due to entitlement or a person feeling above the law - like that of what’s killing our beloved sport and society.


----------



## Wide Earp

jiminbogart said:


> Seriously? Do you have driver's license, car tag, pay taxes, ect?


this "private property" is your name on the deed and do you reside on said property? if not you're breaking the law.


----------



## oops1

StanB1 said:


> https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2017/title-27/chapter-1/section-27-1-21/
> 
> Reading the pertinent statute, above, there is no option for discretion by the game warden.  He “shall” confiscate the animal _if taken illegally._  Doing his job.



Back in my younger wilder days, I shot a doe under a hanging 5 gallon bucket of corn. This was back before it was legal and it really worked. Well, I got caught got a ticket but was allowed to keep my doe.


----------



## chase870

Ruger15 said:


> 3 rules..... 1. DENY 2.DENY 3.DENY


Trailer Park Rules
1. Deny everything
2. Admit to Nothing
3. Make counter accusations


----------



## TomC

Rushing to judgement?? He was either hunting with a license or without one which hopefully the DNR accurately verified. If DNR made a mistake then that's a whole different issue which I'm sure will come out in time. Reading some of the comments on GON over the past few years whether about this or the old corn debates reflect a sad mentality that is infact one of the biggest problems in our society......and more importantly our beloved sport. I'm guessing there is a better chance than not that this was an honest mistake but follow the rules of the game until the State / DNR changes them. If the state wants to change the rules and say that "a pass will be given to teenagers whose parents failed to inform them of the license requirements" or "you will have a certain amount of time after shooting a deer to purchase a license" then by all means but until then follow the rules and except the consequences even in the matter of honest mistakes. And in this case, given the publicity of *THIS* deer there is a *MUCH* bigger precedent at stake if the DNR went in a direction which I'm guessing many on this forum will fail to ever see.


----------



## chase870

misterpink said:


> He should be counting his blessing he didn't kill a bear under the same circumstances.  Pretty sure he'd be on GA Death Row right now.


That thicket goat wont ticket wont compare to what a Federal Game Warden can do if you have a little indiscretion while hunting ducks and geese


----------



## oops1

StanB1 said:


> Don’t know what the law was back then regarding confiscation of illegally taken game, or when it was changed to current.  Just presenting what facts I can.  Glad you didn’t get your deer taken.  Be safe.



Yes, Sir, and for the record, I wasn't trying to call you out or start an argument with you. I was just sharing my experience. Have a good day.


----------



## fountain

Yall know the real problem here.....facebook


----------



## Jonboater

The law just doing its job , everyone get over it. He broke the law and he's paying for it end of story.


----------



## Jonboater

By the way he's the second guy this year to lose a big buck over not having a hunting license. Cedar Creek 150 class deer tooken


----------



## buckpasser

It was illegal to leave our status as a cluster of British colonies. It was illegal to refuse to help the Nazis or to hide and aid Jews. It was once legal to do many drugs that we consider illicit today. It was recently illegal to bait deer. Legal and right/illegal and wrong are different issues and certainly not always the same. What we’re dealing with here maybe  technically illegal, but three years from now it may not be. Either way it’s not wrong of the kid to hunt and kill the deer on his family farm. It IS wrong of any government official to take it from him. It is also stupid to post anything on FB or here that you don’t want to make a public affair.  Law enforcement should have a huge list of tasks of more importance.  They may have the legal right, but I’ve worked as an official of the state and they definitely can ignore it.


----------



## dixiecutter

I speed, no big deal.
I get a ticket.....also no big deal
Guy shot a buck no license. No big deal.
Got caught deer confiscated, also no big deal.

Don't understand all the arguing and analogies and "walking on water" garbage. It was a huge buck, worth discussing. They took it, that's worth discussing too. But it's no big deal.


----------



## jiminbogart

dixiecutter said:


> I speed, no big deal.
> I get a ticket.....also no big deal
> Guy shot a buck no license. No big deal.
> Got caught deer confiscated, also no big deal.
> 
> Don't understand all the arguing and analogies and "walking on water" garbage. It was a huge buck, worth discussing. They took it, that's worth discussing too. But it's no big deal.



Agreed. 
It's just a deer. The guy that supplies my sod shot 200 of them on his soybean field this summer.


----------



## Christian hughey

I just heard a story last month about a 164" deer killed at cedar creek wma confiscated for the same reason. Could it be coincidence that this is the same story misconstrued? Regardless if there were two different stories they deserve what they get. If you hunt in Georgia pay the 40$. It goes toward a good effort by our local conservation members. Also I just saw a story about a 204" from worth co. Killed by a senior in high school ( lucky little sucker). Killed on his family property and the story didn't mention poaching.


----------



## buckpasser

dixiecutter said:


> I speed, no big deal.
> I get a ticket.....also no big deal
> Guy shot a buck no license. No big deal.
> Got caught deer confiscated, also no big deal.
> 
> Don't understand all the arguing and analogies and "walking on water" garbage. It was a huge buck, worth discussing. They took it, that's worth discussing too. But it's no big deal.



You’re correct, but getting overly excited about things that are none of our business is what a forum is for!  Haha


----------



## someguyintraffic

What an idiot.


Failing to prepare is preparing to fail.


----------



## Tmpr111

That’s a loss of a marble for you sir


----------



## spencer12

They do the same thing in Iowa, and most of the major midwest states.  Whenever a world class deer is killed in the midwest the DNR will conduct research on the hunter and ensure he has all the necessary paperwork.

Again it's a shame, but it's the law.


----------



## LonePine

Updated story posted on GON with details on the License issue. Sounds like the guy made an effort to try and get a license before hunting

https://www.gon.com/hunting/worth-county-204-inch-bow-buck


----------



## Rackinup

transfixer said:


> Stacey Abrams said he didn't have to ,,,, lol


----------



## LonePine

deers2ward said:


> All you need to read is the first sentence:
> 
> *"Updated Monday, Nov. 19:*_ *GON* has confirmed that DNR Law Enforcement confiscated the Worth County, 204-inch bow-kill on Thursday, Nov. 15."_
> 
> Things get confiscated because something was not above board. End of story.
> 
> Disappointing seeing all the people on here trying to justify it or make excuses for him. And we wonder why people get bent out of shape over line hunting and other situations where only good character and integrity keeps people from doing the wrong thing.....this is why. Because there are clearly many people out there who do not see the law as black and white. No telling how many spot lighting poachers we have on this forum....



Innocent until proven guilty I say. Just because it was confiscated doesn't mean it's the end of the story.  If things happened like he claims, then there should be some electronic record of him at least attempting to buy a license.  A whole lot different than a spotlight poacher to me. At the end of the day, doesn't impact me in any way so I'm probably not going to give it another thought.


----------



## furtaker

deers2ward said:


> All you need to read is the first sentence:
> 
> *"Updated Monday, Nov. 19:*_ *GON* has confirmed that DNR Law Enforcement confiscated the Worth County, 204-inch bow-kill on Thursday, Nov. 15."_
> 
> Things get confiscated because something was not above board. End of story.
> 
> Disappointing seeing all the people on here trying to justify it or make excuses for him. And we wonder why people get bent out of shape over line hunting and other situations where only good character and integrity keeps people from doing the wrong thing.....this is why. Because there are clearly many people out there who do not see the law as black and white. No telling how many spot lighting poachers we have on this forum....


If you think that those of us who are not crucifying this kid on this forum for something like this are a bunch of spot lighting poachers, then I feel sorry for you. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tmpr111

Yep, I still stand by they shouldn’t have taken the deer.  Sorry...


----------



## Milkman

This thread is much ado about nothing IMO. 

I think Jesus put it best in John 8 7

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## spurrs and racks

wow


----------



## kennethc68

second that wow


----------



## Joe EC

Feel really bad for the young man and his father. I know their frustration with the DNR site first hand. My younger son tried all summer, yes ALL Summer, to take the Hunter safety course online. Nothing but loading problems, glitchs and dropped connections. All this on a high speed land line. He finally completed the course and printed the certificate.  The cert. says to got to his GoOutdoorsGeorgia account and get his certificate number. Not there! He is still only 15 for this year but I not sure what we are going to do to get his course certificate number for next year.

Bottom line is if the DNR is going to set up these programs they need to work better, like say 100% of the time. If my company, which is a online company, had such bad systems we would long ago be out of business.


----------



## Mark K

Just wait until your child turns 16 in the middle of hunting season. 
You better be sitting somewhere with a signal after midnight so they can hunt “legally” the next morning. Couldn’t buy his license beforehand because the system still said he was underage, lol. I tried explaining to DNR that where we would be, we didn’t have a signal. He told us to drive somewhere with a signal after midnight or not to let him hunt (on his birthday)

I think the system has gotten a lot better over the last couple of years and even read you don’t be have to have a signal now to check in game. My opinion on this is if he was unsure whether he had a license or not then either don’t hunt or don’t be a braggart, “loose lips sink ships”. Pretty sure you get a conformation email or text after a license purchase or when checking in game. And if you knew your license expired a month before, go ahead and buy a new license. They even send emails about that as well.


----------



## Tmpr111

Somewhere in Worth County there is a 17yr old that killed a big deer and he should be proud.  Dad should be even more Proud.  And props to them for answering the call to explain their side.  Says they probably don't have much to hide.


----------



## IvyThicket

StanB1 said:


> He killed a deer he was not lawfully entitled to, and should not have taken.  Once he killed it, that deer was no longer available to be hunted by law abiding hunters.  Same as if he trespassed on your property and took an animal you had been patterning for months.  Or if he had killed it two days before opening day.  Or if he had killed it at 2:00 in the morning using a spotlight.  He killed it illegally - others who obey the rules should have had the opportunity to hunt it.  It’s not a difficult concept to understand.



There are 2 parts to every law. There is the spirit of the law and the letter of the law. The letter of the law it's wording on paper, the spirit of the law is the reason the law exists and what it intends to prevent.

The spirit of the law was not intended to prevent 17 year olds who have a history of abiding the license law, from harvesting a single animal on his family's land within legal shooting light. It just wasn't. It was intended to prevent over harvesting, hunting out of season, etc.

If this young man can prove through his browser history or through some other means, that he fully attempted to purchase his license, I see no reason to keep this deer from him. None at all.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin

At 17, let the boy keep his buck. For all we know his dad said you don’t need a license.


----------



## Dustin Pate

IvyThicket said:


> If this young man can prove through his browser history or through some other means, that he fully attempted to purchase his license, I see no reason to keep this deer from him. None at all.




If the browser wasn't connecting, he could have also picked up the phone and called to buy them.


----------



## IvyThicket

Dustin Pate said:


> If the browser wasn't connecting, he could have also picked up the phone and called to buy them.



And look up the number how?

Edit: Im assuming all connectivity wasn't working. I could be wrong.


----------



## six

My opinion, and only my opinion, is the young man needs some type of punishment. But to take the deer away seems pretty harsh for the circumstances.   I'd probably fine him and maybe make him forfeit next years hunting season to offset the deer he did take.  But I'm sort of kind hearted so I wouldn't make a very good judge.


----------



## Johnny 71

Well I wish the kid had obeyed the simple law, looks like he never intended to do so, until he killed a big buck, had he killed a dink or a doe, he may never had gotten a license.
We can’t pick and choose which laws to obey, the DNR is the only reason we have wildlife to hunt, so I say cut them some slack, they end up being the bad guys in this thread, or so it seems.
Either way just my 2 cents


----------



## Tmpr111

Johnny 71 said:


> Well I wish the kid had obeyed the simple law, looks like he never intended to do so, until he killed a big buck, had he killed a dink or a doe, he may never had gotten a license.
> We can’t pick and choose which laws to obey, the DNR is the only reason we have wildlife to hunt, so I say cut them some slack, they end up being the bad guys in this thread, or so it seems.
> Either way just my 2 cents



Your first paragraph is an assumption and sounds very subjective.  How do you know he didn't intend to, and that he may have never gotten a license if it were a dink or a doe?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Lance45lb said:


> Updated story posted on GON with details on the License issue. Sounds like the guy made an effort to try and get a license before hunting
> 
> https://www.gon.com/hunting/worth-county-204-inch-bow-buck
> 
> NOVEMBER 12, 2018





> *UPDATE: Rack of 20-point non-typical confiscated by DNR over license issue.*





> *Updated Monday, Nov. 19:* *GON* has confirmed that DNR Law Enforcement confiscated the Worth County, 204-inch bow-kill on Thursday, Nov. 15.





> the hunter who took the giant buck, was given tickets for not having a big-game license and not having a harvest record, although he tried multiple times to purchase a hunting, big game and harvest record on the afternoon before killing his buck.



Thanks for posting the update. 



Nice for the youngster to learn his tough lesson early in life to potentially avoid future problems. 

Georgia authorities probably needed the headgear for a whitetail display. 

Authorities maybe wanted to send a message to the public.


----------



## Johnny 71

Tmpr111 said:


> Your first paragraph is an assumption and sounds very subjective.  How do you know he didn't intend to, and that he may have never gotten a license if it were a dink or a doe?


You are correct, I can not know the answer, neither can the DNR, so then all we have is the law, that way we don’t have to guess


----------



## Spotlite

Don’t know the story but that’s a bad way to loose a deer.


----------



## Spotlite

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thanks for posting the update.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice for the youngster to learn his tough lesson early in life to potentially avoid future problems.
> 
> Georgia authorities probably needed the headgear for a whitetail display.
> 
> Authorities maybe wanted to send a message to the public.



Image the lesson of showing a group of youngsters what you risk loosing when teaching a hunters safety course.


----------



## king killer delete

Sometimes it is best to keep your mouth shut


----------



## Tmpr111

Johnny 71 said:


> You are correct, I can not know the answer, neither can the DNR, so then all we have is the law, that way we don’t have to guess



haha.  Nice.


----------



## Johnny 71

Tmpr111 said:


> haha.  Nice.


----------



## Tmpr111

I would sure hope DNR Ranger Greg Ward follows the same protocol that his book calls for on all calls from here on out, by the book as the LAW is written.


----------



## j_seph

From what I read he tried to buy them and phone kept spinning, okay...................drive to one of the 4 Walmarts within 20 minutes of your house. You have to buy a hunting liscence when your 16. His daddy bought it last year and supposedly sent him the information as to how to buy it online himself. Guess since the Game Warden should of turned the other cheek for breaking the law and it being a huge buck, maybe dad should get in trouble then since he took care of his license last year for him and not teaching him the proper way to do it when he turned of license age instead.


----------



## Tmpr111

Can he ever get the horns back, or is it a lifetime punishment for this blatant crime?  I guess he could take his grandkids by the DNR office one day, maybe they'd let them hold em?


----------



## Spotlite

Tmpr111 said:


> I would sure hope DNR Ranger Greg Ward follows the same protocol that his book calls for on all calls from here on out, by the book as the LAW is written.


He will probably give you a ticket.


----------



## Dustin Pate

IvyThicket said:


> And look up the number how?
> 
> Edit: Im assuming all connectivity wasn't working. I could be wrong.



The point is there are a number of other ways to get a license other than the phone. It is also a good lesson in don't wait until the last second to do something.

I really hate it for the kid. I honestly don't think he was trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## Spotlite

Dustin Pate said:


> The point is there are a number of other ways to get a license other than the phone. It is also a good lesson in don't wait until the last second to do something.
> 
> I really hate it for the kid. I honestly don't think he was trying to pull a fast one.


I agree, and you can always buy them early. You don’t have to wait one until one expires before buying another.


----------



## Long Cut

Or setup the auto-renew and never worry about buying a license. Negligence is not an excuse. 

Unfortunately the young man learned the hard way how big bucks attract all sorts of attention. You’re best off posting hero pictures at the end of the season


----------



## king killer delete

king killer delete said:


> Sometimes it is best to keep your mouth shut


And it to easy to just go and do it legal


----------



## buckpasser

I hope this goes before a sensible judge. Ive seen them throw out legit cases like turkey hunting out of season, etc.  Heck, there was a poacher down here that cut the head off of a trophy buck and caused a chase that included a helicopter with thermal being called in. He got off light too. Is it wrong of me to hope the judge gives the rack back and that’s the the end of it? I’m sure the lesson has been learned at this point.


----------



## bullgator

Anyone watch Live PD? Seriously, this thread is starting to sound like half the people they pull over. “Uh, no I don’t have a license. I was was just going around the corner to my baby momma’s house”. Or, “I meant to get insurance but I don’t get paid til next week”.  
“Oh, uh ok, sorry I stopped you, have a good night”.


----------



## Tmpr111

Spotlite said:


> He will probably give you a ticket.



I’d need two copies.


----------



## Tmpr111

bullgator said:


> Anyone watch Live PD? Seriously, this thread is starting to sound like half the people they pull over. “Uh, no I don’t have a license. I was was just going around the corner to my baby momma’s house”. Or, “I meant to get insurance but I don’t get paid til next week”.
> “Oh, uh ok, sorry I stopped you, have a good night”.



That’s only in Gainesville FL


----------



## bullgator

Tmpr111 said:


> That’s only in Gainesville FL


----------



## Scrub Buck

The law was broken, plain and simple.  Lets all stand around and look at our phones for hours when trying to purchase something we need now.  When we could have got in our car and went to somewhere as simple as Walmart and bought it without casting doubt over what our actions or intent was.  He deserves everything he gets.  He and his Dad knew he did not have a license.  Everything they have offered are excuses. As he sat in the stand he knew what he was doing was wrong.   He could have let the deer walk.  Some people need to need to be hit in the head with a rock to understand what common sense is.  He is one of them.  The state keeps the deer.


----------



## kickers

I’m don’t know exactly what the boy did or didn’t do but I have a lifetime license and when I went on line on computer to get my tags I did as it said and even printed out a copy of tags. Thought I was done but later found out it never completely finished. Not sure what happened but later I had to download an app and call a DNR buddy of mine to help me figure out how to finish it before I could get confirmation number for buck I killed. Yes I know it’s different I have lifetime license but what I’m saying is he might have really thought he had completed it. I DID !!!  I even had printed out tags but it would not give me a conformation number until I downloaded the app and when through several other steps. It was my first time hunting in six years due to health issues and this was all new to me. What I’m saying is give him the benefit of doubt. If they find that he did really think he had completed it then let him buy license and give him the dang buck back. People do sometimes honestly make mistakes. And don’t start the everybody will do this It’s not hard to look at the facts and draw a conclusion if he was trying to do wrong or if he just got confused by the process and it was an honest mistake. To many on here always ready to get out the noose and hang you before you have a trial.


----------



## garveywallbanger

Loose lips sink ships


----------



## Tmpr111

deers2ward said:


> Get ready for some butthurt folks to squeal



I think those folks have spoken bud


----------



## Piggy06

Come on guys. Not knowing you needed a license is poor excuse. If if got caught driving without a license at 17, would you be OK with that? If you hunt, you need to know the laws. It wasn't "his" buck.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

What ever the outcome is, I don't think he should lose the deer of a lifetime; he was on grandfolks land & that carries a lot of clout with me. Generally folks feel safe on family property. It's just magnified because of a world class deer.


----------



## treadwell

I saved my money, bought a lifetime license just to be sure I had all I needed. Wasn't cheap either, but.......


----------



## JustUs4All

But that isn't all you need.  The kid had that covered.  He didn't have the tags which have to be acquired in addition to the license.  He and his father claim to have tried repeatedly to get the tags before the hunt and the system that DNR has in place to accomplish that would not work.

I am still waiting for all the facts on this one.


----------



## humdandy

if the kid was on his land you don't need to buy a license.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yep, but you still need to have the tags.


----------



## rstallings1979

Long Cut said:


> Or setup the auto-renew and never worry about buying a license. Negligence is not an excuse.
> 
> Unfortunately the young man learned the hard way how big bucks attract all sorts of attention. You’re best off posting hero pictures at the end of the season



I setup auto renew last year...guess what it didn't work this year.  Glad I checked my account early to see that it didn't work.  Their website does error out and isn't very reliable.   Not defending the kid as the law is the law.  If I found out my car insurance was out I would not drive my car.


----------



## spurrs and racks

poaching is poaching..........

even if it's a 204" buck of a lifetime, you know if you have hunting licence or not.


----------



## Iron ghost

Seems a bunch of you guys haven’t read the update with the kids response. Check it out & catch up.

Now that we have a clearer picture...

3 years ago I tried to do the same thing, purchase my license online and it wouldn’t go through. So I hopped in my truck & drove to Walmart. Woman there informed me I also could’ve just called and got it over the phone.

Saying he went hunting because “he thought it went through” doesn’t cut it. You know if it does or not, even receiving a confirmation email. And he had other options.

Which leaves us to 2 matters here:

1. He was hunting without a license.
2. He shot a deer without a license.

These are facts.

On the 2nd point- the deer was shot without a license. It wasn’t taken legally, therefore DNR has to take it.
That one is simple.

On the first point... is where I’d show a little leniency. I’d just give him a little community service. Working with the DNR, picking up trash at a WMA or something.

Because let’s be honest- the real punishment here is having that amazing deer taken and not going into the books.

It’s a fine line, but at the end of the day- I don’t want people given passes for hunting without a license.
And as hunters, you shouldn’t either.

I think some people forget(or aren’t aware) that at the beginning of the 20th century, these deer were almost hunted to extinction. The reason they’re flourishing now is because of the Pittman-Robertson act, Dept of wildlife & rules & regulations put into place.
Like it or not, those rules & regulations need to be enforced if we want our wildlife to continue to flourish.


----------



## nmurph

He was on his grandmother's land... license required unless he was a dependent of someone on the deed.


----------



## champ

I goofed up one time. Went through a joint checkpoint in Greensboro (GSP/DNR) and sure enough I had forgotten a very important step in the process. GW handed me a pen and told me to "make it right real fast", then sent me on my way. This was several years ago of course, but I was extremely grateful for the mercy. Honest mistake, and I was honest. I feel bad for this young Man, but that's the way the cookie crumbles. Hey, at least He has the story and pictures, but not being able to admire that hoss hung on the wall every day would make me want to puke.


----------



## TomC

Iron ghost said:


> Seems a bunch of you guys haven’t read the update with the kids response. Check it out & catch up.
> 
> Now that we have a clearer picture...
> 
> 3 years ago I tried to do the same thing, purchase my license online and it wouldn’t go through. So I hopped in my truck & drove to Walmart. Woman there informed me I also could’ve just called and got it over the phone.
> 
> Saying he went hunting because “he thought it went through” doesn’t cut it. You know if it does or not, even receiving a confirmation email. And he had other options.
> 
> Which leaves us to 2 matters here:
> 
> 1. He was hunting without a license.
> 2. He shot a deer without a license.
> 
> These are facts.
> 
> On the 2nd point- the deer was shot without a license. It wasn’t taken legally, therefore DNR has to take it.
> That one is simple.
> 
> On the first point... is where I’d show a little leniency. I’d just give him a little community service. Working with the DNR, picking up trash at a WMA or something.
> 
> Because let’s be honest- the real punishment here is having that amazing deer taken and not going into the books.
> 
> It’s a fine line, but at the end of the day- I don’t want people given passes for hunting without a license.
> And as hunters, you shouldn’t either.
> 
> I think some people forget(or aren’t aware) that at the beginning of the 20th century, these deer were almost hunted to extinction. The reason they’re flourishing now is because of the Pittman-Robertson act, Dept of wildlife & rules & regulations put into place.
> Like it or not, those rules & regulations need to be enforced if we want our wildlife to continue to flourish.



WAY WAY to much logic in those words. People on here that don't get this only see this incident in isolation and not the bigger picture. Thank goodness we have the DNR to deal with those of this mentality.


----------



## kickers

Piggy06 said:


> Come on guys. Not knowing you needed a license is poor excuse. If if got caught driving without a license at 17, would you be OK with that? If you hunt, you need to know the laws. It wasn't "his" buck.



He was on family land. No license needed !!!   Just Free Big game tags. Maybe he thought he did what he was supposed to. Why not let DNR investigate and get his computer and see what he attempted to do before hanging him.


----------



## elfiii

Iron ghost said:


> Seems a bunch of you guys haven’t read the update with the kids response. Check it out & catch up.
> 
> Now that we have a clearer picture...
> 
> 3 years ago I tried to do the same thing, purchase my license online and it wouldn’t go through. So I hopped in my truck & drove to Walmart. Woman there informed me I also could’ve just called and got it over the phone.
> 
> Saying he went hunting because “he thought it went through” doesn’t cut it. You know if it does or not, even receiving a confirmation email. And he had other options.
> 
> Which leaves us to 2 matters here:
> 
> 1. He was hunting without a license.
> 2. He shot a deer without a license.
> 
> These are facts.
> 
> On the 2nd point- the deer was shot without a license. It wasn’t taken legally, therefore DNR has to take it.
> That one is simple.
> 
> On the first point... is where I’d show a little leniency. I’d just give him a little community service. Working with the DNR, picking up trash at a WMA or something.
> 
> Because let’s be honest- the real punishment here is having that amazing deer taken and not going into the books.
> 
> It’s a fine line, but at the end of the day- I don’t want people given passes for hunting without a license.
> And as hunters, you shouldn’t either.
> 
> I think some people forget(or aren’t aware) that at the beginning of the 20th century, these deer were almost hunted to extinction. The reason they’re flourishing now is because of the Pittman-Robertson act, Dept of wildlife & rules & regulations put into place.
> Like it or not, those rules & regulations need to be enforced if we want our wildlife to continue to flourish.



I can't believe I read the whole thread but it was worth it for this post. ^

Don't think you are hunting legally. Know you are hunting legally. If you don't know you are hunting legally go back to square 1 and repeat all the necessary steps for you to know you are legal.


----------



## kickers

TomC said:


> WAY WAY to much logic in those words. People on here that don't get this only see this incident in isolation and not the bigger picture. Thank goodness we have the DNR to deal with those of this mentality.



FACT:
Licenses Required
All hunters must have a valid license for the current year. However, hunters do not need a license if they are hunting on land that they own.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Have any of you ever heard of "Professional Courtesy"? It's pretty common among law enforcement. There's also a thing called "officer discretion". I worked for the PD as a Communications Officer for 11 years and I'm very familiar with both terms. Valdosta State University, just like all other universities in Georgia at the time, had a no guns on campus policy. If you did, it was a felony. One of the VSU football players was walking around campus with his girlfriend and holding a pistol. He was arrested. He did not get convicted. I don't know how he got out of it but he was a football player. You can do the math. In another incident a 17 year old girl who was close friends with my daughter was pulled over for what would be considered a super speeder ticket. The officer did not write her a ticket, but instead chose to follow her home and address the matter with her parents. That is an instance of an officer using his discretion in handling the matter.

When they started all of this online and phone apps processing of license's and applying for quota hunts etc. I used the phone to put in for my Florida quota and special opportunity turkey hunts. I had the same issue of things not opening and not loading but at the end I was sure that the application went through. It didn't. I didn't get my priority points that year or even the chance of being drawn for a hunt. I say this simply to point out that the system does have some problems and doesn't always work even when you think it did. Guess what part of it did work... the part where they charged me the 28.00 fee to purchase my WMA permit that was required in order to apply for the hunt. So I paid that and it went through but my application didn't so I just threw 28.00 out the window for nothing.

I understand that the 17 year old that shot this deer bought his license after he shot the buck. He also shot it on family land. I also know that in order to not be required to buy a license you have to be blood or dependent relationship residing in the same household. If this had not been such a high profile buck the DNR would never have gotten involved to begin with. It was still shot on family land and not by a seasoned adult hunter but a 17 year old who is still learning a lot of adult lessons in life. I think he should have to pay the fine whatever it may be but I do not think they should confiscate his deer like they would for hunting deer at night from a truck. That's my opinion and obviously everybody has one. That deer will never mean as much to him after all of this. I hope a judge with some common sense sorts this out and lets him keep his buck. The punishment should fit the crime and in this case it doesn't in my opinion.


----------



## elfiii

Tomboy Boots said:


> I think he should have to pay the fine whatever it may be but I do not think they should confiscate his deer like they would for hunting deer at night from a truck. That's my opinion and obviously everybody has one.



I'm the other way around. He loses the buck but no fine. 

One thing this does point out is the online system still has lots of holes in it. All the more reason to not trust it and carry hard copies of your licenses and harvest record on your person when hunting.


----------



## Browning Slayer

StanB1 said:


> But, if there are laws, we should do our best to abide by them.
> .



I pick and choose which laws I want to follow. And if I get caught I pay the fine and move on.


----------



## Jeffriesw

elfiii said:


> Not to mention he could have bought it on his phone sitting in the stand.



Yep. I have purchased my (Florida) license for the last several years using the FWC app on my phone. Dadgum convenient way to do it .


----------



## kmckinnie

A lot of good info in this thread !?


----------



## Da Possum

kmckinnie said:


> A lot of good info in this thread !?



You got that right, bud


----------



## Longhorn 16

Had the same issue buying my sons license this year. After the purchase it still showed last years license. It wasn’t updated until after I viewed the license on my phone and hit the “sync” tab. 

We finally got to get in the woods. 

I say check the kids browser history on the day of the kill. If his story checks out then lesson learned and give him the deer.


----------



## Spotlite

elfiii said:


> One thing this does point out is the online system still has lots of holes in it. All the more reason to not trust it and carry hard copies of your licenses and harvest record on your person when hunting.


The biggest lesson is NOT wait until the last minute.


----------



## kickers

deers2ward said:


> You still must get the the Harvest Record.
> View attachment 950227


 
You just don’t do your research do you !!

Under current law, *grandchildren* under 18 years of age may *hunt* on land owned by *their* resident *grandparents without* first obtaining a *hunting license*. ... *The* bill also authorizes *grandchildren* of certain other types of landowners to *hunt* and fish *without*permits or *licenses*.Oct 11, 2017
*Bill: HB 272 - Status: As Introduced - Allows grandchildren to hunt and ...*


----------



## kickers

StanB1 said:


> Oops!!  I clicked on your link and it took me to “Ohio Legislative Commission” page.  Better research required here.  We’re talking about Worth County, Georgia, right?  Game warden receives reprieve.


  Well my bad o guess. I type in ga.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Ga DNR LE would not have confiscated the buck unless they had cause.

Poaching is Poaching


----------



## Browning Slayer

StanB1 said:


> As long as your breaking the law doesn’t affect other people adversely, and you know and accept the consequences, I would encourage you to exercise your options as you see fit.  Life is made easier or more difficult by the decisions we make.



The kid did not affect you by not having a license.


----------



## leoparddog

Its a life lesson to be learned.   Quote: "he was aware that his hunting licenses had expired in early September 2018" and he says "I thought the license purchase went through".  Excuses after the fact.  He was in a rush to kill that deer and didn't take the time to buy a license and make sure he had a valid license.  

Self serving excuses. The dog ate my homework. I was going to buy auto insurance tomorrow. I forgot. etc. etc.  

If he knew his license had expired in early September, he should have made it a priority to renew that license before he went hunting.  Once he saw the photo of the buck in his trail camera, that license was a minor concern for him.  All he cared about was killing that deer, not killing it legally, making sure he was legal.  In my minds eye I can see this teenaged kid bouncing around with his phone trying to make it connect and get that license.  After XX minutes of frustration, he gives up and said "I tried" and went hunting anyway.  Sorry "I tried" doesn't cut it with the law.  

When you don't have your priorities in the right order, sometimes the law gets involved. In this case priority #1 should have been "Get License", priority #2 should have been "Go hunting". 

This is a life lesson if he learns it.  

I don't think he's a bad kid, but he is 17 and old enough to drive a car, hunt deer and be an adult.  Welcome to "Adulting" where you make bad choices and pay the penalty.


----------



## Browning Slayer

leoparddog said:


> This is a life lesson if he learns it.
> .




And that lesson would be.... If you break the law don't go online and admit it!


----------



## leoparddog

Browning Slayer said:


> And that lesson would be.... If you break the law don't go online and admit it!



Yes, that is definitely one of several.  We should make a list!


----------



## xlr8ngn

Life has taught me, 50% of people would make great HOA presidents, and 25% of people don't care what you do, and 25% of people are crazy.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Hey I’m jealous that kid has killed a better buck than I ever will!


----------



## Spotlite

StanB1 said:


> Oops!!  I clicked on your link and it took me to “Ohio Legislative Commission” page.  Better research required here.  We’re talking about Worth County, Georgia, right?  Game warden receives reprieve.


 ????


----------



## catchdogs

If you honestly thought the kid went out without a license on purpose knowing the kind of attention killing a deer like this would bring to him idk what to say. The kid knew the type of deer he was hunting if killed would draw huge media attention. No way he goes out without buying a license I believe the kid.  More people focused on killing big deer than running a 10 page thread on a buck that kid got confiscated world be lot better place .


----------



## Jelewis

Big deer killed gets people tore up. People make mistakes everyday I just hope the kid will learn from his mistake.


----------



## Ugahunter2013

What a joke! That officer was on a power trip. From what i read today he tried to buy a license vlbefore the hunt but the website was down and it was for his father too. He was hunting grannys land so that rule of no license doesnt apply. Cut the kid a break green jeans!


----------



## antharper

It would be interesting to know exactly how they found out he purchased his license after the kill , I know he has admitted to it after he was caught, but do they really say this guy killed a deer 8:00 am let’s check and see when he purchased his license , if so that’s really sad with all of the poaching, trespassing, night hunting and everything else illegal that goes on , u would think our dnr would spend their time a little better, seems like someone is jealous to me !


----------



## kmckinnie

the officer that investigates social media caught it. Most likely. 
THere is a DNR officer that sits there going over those sites every day I would think.


----------



## spurrs and racks

"It would be interesting to know exactly how they found out he purchased his license after the kill ............"

Simple digital pics have correct time and date embedded on Facebook, and licence purchase is documented as well.

really a no brainer, except for the poacher


----------



## mallardsx2

Its amazing how many people hunt without a license. Blows my mind actually. There are a lot of people being busted for it.


----------



## Tmpr111

So by way of the law, we’re going to officially chalk this up and call a 17yr old hunting his family and grandma’s land a poacher? 

Well let me take this time to apologize to my late grandma for all the poaching I did in her yard as a kid - by illegally shooting at blackbirds and robins with my unregistered .177 and .22 cal pellet gun.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Tomboy Boots said:


> Have any of you ever heard of "Professional Courtesy"? It's pretty common among law enforcement. There's also a thing called "officer discretion". I worked for the PD as a Communications Officer for 11 years and I'm very familiar with both terms. Valdosta State University, just like all other universities in Georgia at the time, had a no guns on campus policy. If you did, it was a felony. One of the VSU football players was walking around campus with his girlfriend and holding a pistol. He was arrested. He did not get convicted. I don't know how he got out of it but he was a football player. You can do the math. In another incident a 17 year old girl who was close friends with my daughter was pulled over for what would be considered a super speeder ticket. The officer did not write her a ticket, but instead chose to follow her home and address the matter with her parents. That is an instance of an officer using his discretion in handling the matter.
> 
> When they started all of this online and phone apps processing of license's and applying for quota hunts etc. I used the phone to put in for my Florida quota and special opportunity turkey hunts. I had the same issue of things not opening and not loading but at the end I was sure that the application went through. It didn't. I didn't get my priority points that year or even the chance of being drawn for a hunt. I say this simply to point out that the system does have some problems and doesn't always work even when you think it did. Guess what part of it did work... the part where they charged me the 28.00 fee to purchase my WMA permit that was required in order to apply for the hunt. So I paid that and it went through but my application didn't so I just threw 28.00 out the window for nothing.
> 
> I understand that the 17 year old that shot this deer bought his license after he shot the buck. He also shot it on family land. I also know that in order to not be required to buy a license you have to be blood or dependent relationship residing in the same household. If this had not been such a high profile buck the DNR would never have gotten involved to begin with. It was still shot on family land and not by a seasoned adult hunter but a 17 year old who is still learning a lot of adult lessons in life. I think he should have to pay the fine whatever it may be but I do not think they should confiscate his deer like they would for hunting deer at night from a truck. That's my opinion and obviously everybody has one. That deer will never mean as much to him after all of this. I hope a judge with some common sense sorts this out and lets him keep his buck. The punishment should fit the crime and in this case it doesn't in my opinion.



Well said.


----------



## Spotlite

mallardsx2 said:


> Its amazing how many people hunt without a license. Blows my mind actually. There are a lot of people being busted for it.


Yup. That, and the amount of misunderstanding on hunting family  land. A lot need to read the regs.


----------



## Spotlite

Tmpr111 said:


> So by way of the law, we’re going to officially chalk this up and call a 17yr old hunting his family and grandma’s land a poacher?
> 
> Well let me take this time to apologize to my late grandma for all the poaching I did in her yard as a kid - by illegally shooting at blackbirds and robins with my unregistered .177 and .22 cal pellet gun.



Let him have his day in court before chalking up anything.


----------



## spurrs and racks

I don't think you people realize what happened. A field officer did not make the call, his sargent or some other higher ranking officer made that call from the field office. All the field officer did was carry out an order from his supervisor.

At the time of the confiscation the offender had an opportunity to tell the DNR where they might be wrong.

No, I am afraid all this young man is looking forward to in his day in the court is a fine. This case was made and documented before the order was given to the field officer.

poaching is poaching


----------



## LEGHORN

antharper said:


> It would be interesting to know exactly how they found out he purchased his license after the kill , I know he has admitted to it after he was caught, but do they really say this guy killed a deer 8:00 am let’s check and see when he purchased his license , if so that’s really sad with all of the poaching, trespassing, night hunting and everything else illegal that goes on , u would think our dnr would spend their time a little better, seems like someone is jealous to me !


It would be extremely easy, you have your DNR customer  ID #, plug that in and transactions appear with date and time.


----------



## spurrs and racks

"seems like someone is jealous to me ! "

actually you are most likely right. One of his hunt partners, cousin, so called friend...

was the person called the "TIP" line...

Turn In Poachers

the rest is history


----------



## Milkman

In most Ga counties game violations carry the same weight and level of punishment as traffic violations. The Probate Court handles the citations. 

How many reading this held your phone to talk or text while driving  since July 1?  How about rolling through an intersection as the light turned red?  How about driving faster than the posted speed limit?  

If you have your violations are similar to hunting without a license. 

Since we cannot label us as a poacher let’s call ourselves a croacher.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Game violations are misdemeanor's , but that buck is gone. They (DNR) had their ducks in a row before the arrest was made .


----------



## brownhounds

Dnr wouldn’t care if it was a little buck. They tried to fine me $1300 for hunting over corn on private land. I didn’t kill anything either. When I got to the court room, another man got fined $75 for pocessing marijuana. I fought it and still had to pay $600. 

I don’t have much use for the dnr or any court system


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

Without giving too much factual backstory. He had been hunting without a license. It wasn't until this deer that would go public was killed that anyone felt it was necessary to get one. Working with and around DNR you get a lot more of the facts.


----------



## Tmpr111

Real question... 

Does the same apply to a mess of squirrels, and will the DNR come and confiscate them if found to be taken and made into squirrel perlo, illegally?  I'm sure none of you have ever killed a squirrel out of season or without a license, so I'm not insinuating you have.  Just curious if the DNR will dispatch on a mess of squirrels.


----------



## DAWG1419

mallardsx2 said:


> Its amazing how many people hunt without a license. Blows my mind actually. There are a lot of people being busted for it.


They sure don’t have to waste time on baiting anymore so they have time for more license check.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

Tmpr111 said:


> Real question...
> 
> Does the same apply to a mess of squirrels, and will the DNR come and confiscate them if found to be taken and made into squirrel perlo, illegally?  I'm sure none of you have ever killed a squirrel out of season or without a license, so I'm not insinuating you have.  Just curious if the DNR will dispatch on a mess of squirrels.



Prior to my LEO days and even into them I have had several run ins with DNR. Several with the mentioned officer Cpl. Wade when he was in Houston county. I watched him walk through a dove field in plain clothes and talk to people about their hunts. Shortly after you'd see him pull back up in a state truck and leave with a pile of birds and paperwork. Our local guys are constantly confiscating game animals for unlicensed hunting.


----------



## nmurph

...shall seize any wildlife taken or possessed in violation of the wildlife laws and regulations of this state.

Not seizing ing the wildlife is not an option for the DNR. It's up to the court to return the deer.


----------



## spurrs and racks

it's called evidence


----------



## mallardsx2

Dont return it to him. He doesn't deserve it. Poaching is Poaching. Set an example.


----------



## dixiecutter

#219 Not sure what the debate is about in here


----------



## spurrs and racks

Oh, it will get mounted and sit in a field office. And every time someone asked about it they will get the same answer....

It might even show up at the buckarama in the DNR booth

"That buck was poached, and we confiscated it."


----------



## dirtnap

mallardsx2 said:


> Dont return it to him. He doesn't deserve it. Poaching is Poaching. Set an example.


Sure glad I’ve had times in my life I didn’t have an example made of me.You don’t?


----------



## furtaker

What a horrific crime this 17yo criminal has done to GA hunters. Makes me ashamed to live and breathe in this state.


----------



## Milkman

dirtnap said:


> Sure glad I’ve had times in my life I didn’t have an example made of me.You don’t?



I agree. These folks should go up the page and re-read post 115.


----------



## Welded808

I like my eggs poached


----------



## 4HAND

Kid (yes, 17 year old kid) violated the law & should be held accountable. However, the punishment should fit the crime. Fine him, probation, suspend hunting license for example. I understand if DNR had to confiscate it at the time, but I feel not allowing him to keep his "buck of a lifetime" is too harsh.

I've been a LEO over 25 years & believe in & uphold the law. I also believe in common sense. 
Sometimes there are gray areas & discretion should be used.


----------



## kmckinnie

dixiecutter said:


> #219 Not sure what the debate is about in here


They talking about a confiscated deer


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sure are some whiny and jealous people in this thread. If he had shot a doe you never would have heard about it!


----------



## HM

4HAND said:


> Kid (yes, 17 year old kid) violated the law & should be held accountable. However, the punishment should fit the crime. Fine him, probation, suspend hunting license for example. I understand if DNR had to confiscate it at the time, but I feel not allowing him to keep his "buck of a lifetime" is too harsh



So if a 17yo kid shoplifts something cool, he should get to keep it if he pays a fine? A new cell phone might be his "buck of a lifetime".

The only difference between the two is perception.

If you break the law, regardless of knowledge or intent, you don't get to keep the fruits of that crime.


----------



## HM

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure are some whiny and jealous people in this thread. If he had shot a doe you never would have heard about it!



And nobody would be taking up for him if it was just a doe


----------



## Jimmypop

Here's my take on this matter.....the kid is 17 yrs. old, hunting on his grandmother's land, probably taxed as opposed public land not taxed. My guess is that most opposed to him having the deer are horn hunters with a case of bad Attitude. There comes a time when exceptions should be made if it appears the punishment is too severe for the situation. Solution: Have the governor pardon him , make him cut his hair , slap his wrist and give him the deer.


----------



## fountain

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Without giving too much factual backstory. He had been hunting without a license. It wasn't until this deer that would go public was killed that anyone felt it was necessary to get one. Working with and around DNR you get a lot more of the facts.


I that case, that deer would not have been killed until the following evening with license and harvest record in hand and  on any sort of social media..likely none at all


----------



## HM

Jimmypop said:


> Here's my take on this matter.....the kid is 17 yrs. old, hunting on his grandmother's land, probably taxed as opposed public land not taxed. My guess is that most opposed to him having the deer are horn hunters with a case of red a**. There comes a time when exceptions should be made if it appears the punishment is too severe for the situation. Solution: Have the governor pardon him , make him cut his hair , slap his wrist and give him the deer.



How does the size of the rack dictate the severity of the punishment? 

DNR should confiscate does and scrub bucks but not trophy's?


----------



## sleepr71

Too much publicity at this point. DNR will never cave & allow this deer to go back to the hunter...hope he made lots of pics & had it measured...


----------



## fountain

Do you have to have both, a paper copy of registered harvests and do them online via app?  Or can you register you harvest on your phone app and be good?


----------



## HM

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Without giving too much factual backstory. He had been hunting without a license. It wasn't until this deer that would go public was killed that anyone felt it was necessary to get one. Working with and around DNR you get a lot more of the facts.



Fact, DNR can see when he's account was accessed and if any attempt was made.

Just because someone tells a sympathetic story after the fact, doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## kmckinnie

his prohibition includes attempts to alter words or phrases to avoid technical violation of the rules. The Forum will act more harshly toward those who intended to achieve a violation of the intent of the Forum rules by "typing around the censors" (TAC) by replacing vulgarity with phrases, symbols, or words such as "!@&)!@$*" or typing profanity in reverse order, etc. If you cannot communicate without using profanity or vulgarity then this is not the place for you. If you occasionally feel the need to be emphatic about making your point then use one or more of the many emoticons we have available, but do not resort to profanity. Acronyms that contain abbreviated forms of unfit language or profanity will not be tolerated.

I’ve edited a few post. Guess I’ll edit a few more even after posting this and award points. 
After all it’s the rules. 
Carry on Gents
K


----------



## kmckinnie

Use the  to express your feelings.


----------



## HabershamHunter85

I work in IT and Networking, and I can tell you first hand, if the kid tried to access his account and had got logged in but couldn't process his license, DNR will know it by looking at the sites logs.  In that case I think nothing should be done and the deer should be given back to him.  Not his fault the site wasn't working correctly, but then you could also argue the case that he should of waited to go hunting.  Whether or not DNR will go that far to see if his story is true or not is another story.  I remember 17 years ago my fishing license expired on a Friday, so I went to the local gas station Saturday morning to renew it where they did licenses.  They told me it wouldn't go through to come back later, so my cousin and I went up to Walkers creek which feeds Hartwell from Lake Yonah.  We fished all day and about 4 o clock the game warden stopped us and I told him the story and showed him my license had expired the day before.  I even told him to call the gas station, but you know what he did, wrote me a $65 dollar fine.  I didn't get mad or complain because I knew I was in the wrong.  But if I had caught a 26 lb large mouth record bass and they confiscated it, I would of been ticked off at myself. I say fine him for no license but give the kid his buck back, he didn't shoot it at night or from the road.  Social media is a killer, maybe next time he will get his license before he starts posting pics and sending pics to his friends.


----------



## Spotlite

Where’s the outrage 
https://gadnrle.org/sites/default/files/le/pdf/LE-Reports/2018/October 7 - October 13.pdf


----------



## lx708

HabershamHunter85 said:


> I work in IT and Networking, and I can tell you first hand, if the kid tried to access his account and had got logged in but couldn't process his license, DNR will know it by looking at the sites logs.  In that case I think nothing should be done and the deer should be given back to him.  Not his fault the site wasn't working correctly, but then you could also argue the case that he should of waited to go hunting.  Whether or not DNR will go that far to see if his story is true or not is another story.  I remember 17 years ago my fishing license expired on a Friday, so I went to the local gas station Saturday morning to renew it where they did licenses.  They told me it wouldn't go through to come back later, so my cousin and I went up to Walkers creek which feeds Hartwell from Lake Yonah.  We fished all day and about 4 o clock the game warden stopped us and I told him the story and showed him my license had expired the day before.  I even told him to call the gas station, but you know what he did, wrote me a $65 dollar fine.  I didn't get mad or complain because I knew I was in the wrong.  But if I had caught a 26 lb large mouth record bass and they confiscated it, I would of been ticked off. I say fine him for no license but give the kid his buck back, he didn't shoot it at night or from the road.  Social media is a killer, maybe next time he will get his license before he starts posting pics and sending pics to his friends.




You admitted that you were wrong and you didn't get mad or complain.. however you then go on to say you'd be ticked off if you had illegal possession of a world record fish and it was confiscated. 
just wondering WHO it is that youd be "ticked" off at? surely you'd be ticked off at yourself and not DNR


----------



## Nicodemus

Everybody go back and read post #237 again. The man meant what he said.


----------



## HabershamHunter85

lx708 said:


> You admitted that you were wrong and you didn't get mad or complain.. however you then go on to say you'd be ticked off if you had illegal possession of a world record fish and it was confiscated.
> just wondering WHO it is that youd be "ticked" off at? surely you'd be ticked off at yourself and not DNR



I was saying I didn't get mad because it was indeed on me, but if I had caught a record I would of really been mad at myself.  I edited it to be more clear.


----------



## Chrisco6

I might have pulled  BJ Padgent with that deerhead.


----------



## 4HAND

HM said:


> So if a 17yo kid shoplifts something cool, he should get to keep it if he pays a fine? A new cell phone might be his "buck of a lifetime".
> 
> The only difference between the two is perception.
> 
> If you break the law, regardless of knowledge or intent, you don't get to keep the fruits of that crime.



Too many unknowns in this. 
I would feel differently if he killed it by spotlight. Sounds as though he tried to get a license, or had the wrong form, or something. Further, he was hunting family land.

Your example of shoplifting is intentional theft.
Again, common sense......


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

Anyone anna bring up the screven co. buck that was confiscated? Or is that one still a secret


----------



## dixiecutter

kmckinnie said:


> They talking about a confiscated deer


Yall need to be careful up in here...


----------



## elfiii

sleepr71 said:


> Too much publicity at this point. DNR will never cave & allow this deer to go back to the hunter...hope he made lots of pics & had it measured...



DNR has no say in it. It's up to the judge.


----------



## Blackston

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Anyone anna bring up the screven co. buck that was confiscated? Or is that one still a secret


I got a pic the other day and was told “don’t put it on forum “   It was from Screven


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

Blackston said:


> I got a pic the other day and was told “don’t put it on forum “   It was from Screven



There's a lot of big deer taken there. Pay close attention. It's the same group of guys who post pictures of  said deer consistently around 2-3am. One of the deer that was a big deal was killed at night with night vision


----------



## srb

Wheeeeee 

Priceless here)()()


----------



## Da Possum

mercy.....


----------



## elfiii

Spotlite said:


> Where’s the outrage
> https://gadnrle.org/sites/default/files/le/pdf/LE-Reports/2018/October 7 - October 13.pdf



That's different.


----------



## biggdogg

No one got this upset about the 150" buck killed at Cedar Creek just a few weeks ago. Exact same situation, exact same result. The kid had more money tied up in the broadheads in his quiver than a license would have cost.


----------



## Milkman

I haven’t purchased a license in several years.
 But I hunt every season. I must be a poacher ?

I bet ole @elfiii is the same?


----------



## bilgerat

Wasn't this about the time the DNR was updating and changing the App to get your license and report deer. maybe the site was not working at the time the kid was trying to buy his license, 
and I agree with others that he should get his deer back.


----------



## fountain

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Anyone anna bring up the screven co. buck that was confiscated? Or is that one still a secret



Oh come on...do tell.  Is it the big deer in the truck buck killed mid ocotber?


----------



## crasm1

Greene728 said:


> What a bad deal that could turn out to be if true. Another reason to keep things to yourself these days if you kill s true trophy deer. They just draw way to much attention and most of it is negative. Especially social media! What a dumb move if true!



you can post whatever you want on social media just make sure it is legal.  I don't know what is wrong with the Georgia locals and not buying licenses.  Out of State is 325.  how much is the in state that multiple people violate the license law.


----------



## nmurph

Social media is just a modern day backyard fence. Many crimes are solved bc criminals just can't resist bragging. Snitches used to be acquaintances, now LEO just logs on to find out what the perps are up to.


----------



## srb

No need for dry snitching  on here:::::::::

We have have the Forums ???


----------



## antharper

dirtnap said:


> Sure glad I’ve had times in my life I didn’t have an example made of me.You don’t?


Several !!!


----------



## KyDawg

I always appreciate it when the GW's take care of the major issues. I was 17 one time, I tried my best to follow game laws, but probably broke one or two in my life, without intention.. I would make the kid spend some community service time, and it would be with with GW's and give him his deer back, if he did a good job.


----------



## HM

4HAND said:


> Too many unknowns in this.
> 
> Your example of shoplifting is intentional theft.
> Again, common sense......



You don't know that he wasn't intentionally hunting without a license. 

I don't believe their story that this is the first time he's hunted all year and that he tried really, super hard to buy his license before he went out.

I would wager that he's hunted since opening weekend and they thought he didn't need a license because was hunting the "family farm". And that after killing a newsworthy buck they found out he DID have to have a license because he didn't meet the residency requirements. I do believe that they had trouble after the fact and it gave them an excuse that most people bought.

But when the facts come out DNR will be able to say when his account was logged in to for the first time.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

HM said:


> You don't know that he wasn't intentionally hunting without a license.
> 
> I don't believe their story that this is the first time he's hunted all year and that he tried really, super hard to buy his license before he went out.
> 
> I would wager that he's hunted since opening weekend and they thought he didn't need a license because was hunting the "family farm". And that after killing a newsworthy buck they found out he DID have to have a license because he didn't meet the residency requirements. I do believe that they had trouble after the fact and it gave them an excuse that most people bought.
> 
> But when the facts come out DNR will be able to say when his account was logged in to for the first time.



Seriously, you a joke. To have the skills to get any deer with a bow requires a lot of skill & discipline & at 17 yrs. old to have the skills to take a mature deer like this on family land does not justify this outcome. A deer like this woulda been shot by a lot of folks day or night with whatever. Not many 17 yr olds have this kind of skill set or discipline. It's definitely not poacher worthy.


----------



## HM

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Seriously, you a joke. To have the skills to get any deer with a bow requires a lot of skill & discipline & at 17 yrs. old to have the skills to take a mature deer like this on family land does not justify this outcome. A deer like this woulda been shot by a lot of folks day or night with whatever. Not many 17 yr olds have this kind of skill set or discipline. It's definitely not poacher worthy.



Seriously, the joke is on your side.

He should get special treatment because he used a bow?
He should get special treatment because it's a mature buck?
He should get special treatment because he did both at a young age?
And what discipline did he show?!?!?!

But if it were a 30yo gun hunter who shot 6pt without a license there'd be no argument against seizing his deer.

The elements of the crime are exactly the same, the size of the rack or the method of harvest changes nothing but YOUR perception. 

DNR is bound to the letter of the law and they have to do that uniformly across the state, not just when you think they should.


----------



## HM

*Updated Tuesday, Nov. 20:*
GON spoke with DNR Law Enforcement Cpl. Greg Wade, the officer who confiscated the giant, 204-inch, Worth County bow-kill taken by Ragan Paramore, 17, of Doerun. Cpl. Wade seized the deer rack from Paramore’s home on Thursday, Nov. 15 after ticketing him for hunting without a hunting license and hunting without a big game license.

“If something is killed contrary to law, we have to take the deer,” said Wade.

In seizing Paramore’s rack, Wade points to Georgia Code 27-1-21, which reads, “Conservation rangers, sheriffs, and other peace officers of this state or any political subdivision thereof shall seize any wildlife taken or possessed in violation of the wildlife laws and regulations of this state.”

What it boils down to is that when a hunter is in violation of a wildlife law or a hunting regulation, that wildlife can be confiscated by DNR.

“You can not legally possess illegally taken wildlife—without a license, poached off the side of the road, shot at night, shot out of season—any of that is illegally taken wildlife. We can not just let anybody possess what we know is illegally taken wildlife,” said Wade

“Anytime someone has killed a deer, if they don’t have hunting or big game licenses, it’s illegally obtained,” said Wade. “I have always seized those because that’s what the law says I have to do. It’s no different than shooting ducks or doves over bait.”

Since Wade confiscated Paramore’s rack on Nov. 15, he’s seized three other bucks, a 4-, 5- and 7-pointer. The charges on those bucks included hunting without a license, over the limit and a deer that was shot from a road.

“It (confiscating an illegal buck) has nothing to do with the size of deer, but when a big deer makes a story, everybody is going to know about it,” said Wade. “These smaller deer people don’t know about, it doesn’t make a huge story like this one did. If this was a smaller deer, this wouldn’t even be a story right now.”

Wade said DNR rangers use everything at their disposal to make cases, which include phone call co

“We have to do a job, and we have to do it the same way every time,” said Wade. “When laws are broken, we have to come in and do what we have to do, and taking deer is part of it. You got to look how the population would feel if we didn’t. If we didn’t take deer that were illegally taken, why just not go shoot everything?”

Wade said he was in no way thrilled about taking Paramore’s buck.

“It stinks in this situation because you have a kid with a deer of a lifetime that most anybody would want,” said Wade. “This is not what I wanted to do, but it’s not up to me. We just want people to do what they’re supposed to do, and we’re going to do what we have to do.”

A take-home message would be to make absolutely certain your hunting licenses are up to date before you go hunting.


----------



## Longhorn 16

HM said:


> *Updated Tuesday, Nov. 20:*
> GON spoke with DNR Law Enforcement Cpl. Greg Wade, the officer who confiscated the giant, 204-inch, Worth County bow-kill taken by Ragan Paramore, 17, of Doerun. Cpl. Wade seized the deer rack from Paramore’s home on Thursday, Nov. 15 after ticketing him for hunting without a hunting license and hunting without a big game license.
> 
> “If something is killed contrary to law, we have to take the deer,” said Wade.
> 
> In seizing Paramore’s rack, Wade points to Georgia Code 27-1-21, which reads, “Conservation rangers, sheriffs, and other peace officers of this state or any political subdivision thereof shall seize any wildlife taken or possessed in violation of the wildlife laws and regulations of this state.”
> 
> What it boils down to is that when a hunter is in violation of a wildlife law or a hunting regulation, that wildlife can be confiscated by DNR.
> 
> “You can not legally possess illegally taken wildlife—without a license, poached off the side of the road, shot at night, shot out of season—any of that is illegally taken wildlife. We can not just let anybody possess what we know is illegally taken wildlife,” said Wade
> 
> “Anytime someone has killed a deer, if they don’t have hunting or big game licenses, it’s illegally obtained,” said Wade. “I have always seized those because that’s what the law says I have to do. It’s no different than shooting ducks or doves over bait.”
> 
> Since Wade confiscated Paramore’s rack on Nov. 15, he’s seized three other bucks, a 4-, 5- and 7-pointer. The charges on those bucks included hunting without a license, over the limit and a deer that was shot from a road.
> 
> “It (confiscating an illegal buck) has nothing to do with the size of deer, but when a big deer makes a story, everybody is going to know about it,” said Wade. “These smaller deer people don’t know about, it doesn’t make a huge story like this one did. If this was a smaller deer, this wouldn’t even be a story right now.”
> 
> Wade said DNR rangers use everything at their disposal to make cases, which include phone call co
> 
> “We have to do a job, and we have to do it the same way every time,” said Wade. “When laws are broken, we have to come in and do what we have to do, and taking deer is part of it. You got to look how the population would feel if we didn’t. If we didn’t take deer that were illegally taken, why just not go shoot everything?”
> 
> Wade said he was in no way thrilled about taking Paramore’s buck.
> 
> “It stinks in this situation because you have a kid with a deer of a lifetime that most anybody would want,” said Wade. “This is not what I wanted to do, but it’s not up to me. We just want people to do what they’re supposed to do, and we’re going to do what we have to do.”
> 
> A take-home message would be to make absolutely certain your hunting licenses are up to date before you go hunting.



I would still like to see if they investigate his browser history and determine if he was on the licensing site prior to the hunt.


----------



## Longhorn 16

HM said:


> *Updated Tuesday, Nov. 20:*
> GON spoke with DNR Law Enforcement Cpl. Greg Wade, the officer who confiscated the giant, 204-inch, Worth County bow-kill taken by Ragan Paramore, 17, of Doerun. Cpl. Wade seized the deer rack from Paramore’s home on Thursday, Nov. 15 after ticketing him for hunting without a hunting license and hunting without a big game license.
> 
> “If something is killed contrary to law, we have to take the deer,” said Wade.
> 
> In seizing Paramore’s rack, Wade points to Georgia Code 27-1-21, which reads, “Conservation rangers, sheriffs, and other peace officers of this state or any political subdivision thereof shall seize any wildlife taken or possessed in violation of the wildlife laws and regulations of this state.”
> 
> What it boils down to is that when a hunter is in violation of a wildlife law or a hunting regulation, that wildlife can be confiscated by DNR.
> 
> “You can not legally possess illegally taken wildlife—without a license, poached off the side of the road, shot at night, shot out of season—any of that is illegally taken wildlife. We can not just let anybody possess what we know is illegally taken wildlife,” said Wade
> 
> “Anytime someone has killed a deer, if they don’t have hunting or big game licenses, it’s illegally obtained,” said Wade. “I have always seized those because that’s what the law says I have to do. It’s no different than shooting ducks or doves over bait.”
> 
> Since Wade confiscated Paramore’s rack on Nov. 15, he’s seized three other bucks, a 4-, 5- and 7-pointer. The charges on those bucks included hunting without a license, over the limit and a deer that was shot from a road.
> 
> “It (confiscating an illegal buck) has nothing to do with the size of deer, but when a big deer makes a story, everybody is going to know about it,” said Wade. “These smaller deer people don’t know about, it doesn’t make a huge story like this one did. If this was a smaller deer, this wouldn’t even be a story right now.”
> 
> Wade said DNR rangers use everything at their disposal to make cases, which include phone call co
> 
> “We have to do a job, and we have to do it the same way every time,” said Wade. “When laws are broken, we have to come in and do what we have to do, and taking deer is part of it. You got to look how the population would feel if we didn’t. If we didn’t take deer that were illegally taken, why just not go shoot everything?”
> 
> Wade said he was in no way thrilled about taking Paramore’s buck.
> 
> “It stinks in this situation because you have a kid with a deer of a lifetime that most anybody would want,” said Wade. “This is not what I wanted to do, but it’s not up to me. We just want people to do what they’re supposed to do, and we’re going to do what we have to do.”
> 
> A take-home message would be to make absolutely certain your hunting licenses are up to date before you go hunting.



I would still like to see if they investigate his browser history and determine if he was on the licensing site prior to the hunt.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Case and point just happened during my reply post. How ironic in this day of internet commerce and communication.


----------



## Spotlite

JustUs4All said:


> But that isn't all you need.  The kid had that covered.  He didn't have the tags which have to be acquired in addition to the license.  He and his father claim to have tried repeatedly to get the tags before the hunt and the system that DNR has in place to accomplish that would not work.
> 
> I am still waiting for all the facts on this one.


But the statement from the kid and his Dad are they attempted to buy the license. The kid said he knew his license had expired in September. He got in the woods at 3pm on Nov 10. Made the shot around 5:30pm. Kid said the deer stopped, stood, then stepped across the road and fell. He backed out and gave it time, came back later with buddies to retrieve. 

Our “tagging system” requires us to record our kills before moving the animal from the site of kill and reporting online or by telephone within 72 hours. 

He had plenty of time in between finding the buck on his trail cam and before 3pm on Nov 10 to get his license. And he had time after he backed out and going back to retrieve to make sure he had a printed copy or someway of recording the kill. He knew the deer was a big deal, he had him in the 160’s and hunting with a bow. 

Drove the deer to Albany to get it scored at 11pm. I know that there’s a Walmart in Albany to get license and a free harvest record if you only needed the harvest record. I’ve bought shells there myself. 

I will buy the glitch in the system, but there was just too much time after he shot and before he put his hands on it to verify his Game Check app or get a harvest record printed somewhere before going back to retrieve.  To buy online, you need an account, email address and method of payment? You’ll also get a confirmation email. He was on Facebook so he had access to internet to at least verify the email confirmation. If he has the charge showing on a card, it has a time stamped to the charge that be given by calling the 800 number on the card. 

Hate it for the kid, but it sounds like the glitch in the system is the crutch for procrastination.


----------



## treemanjohn

My question is how long has he been hunting the land AFTER his license expired? Once it expired in September did he quit hunting all together or is his phone and facebook showing deer pics during the expired license period? 

I will bet that someone in the community or a game warden knows the guy and they've been peeking in on him from time to time.


----------



## Spotlite

StanB1 said:


> The young man has until December 10 to file a civil action against the state DNR to have the deer returned to him.  Of course, he’d only get the head/rack back, but that’s what this is all really about anyway.  The burden is on him to prove he was in the right, and he would be responsible for storage fees if applicable.  Do you think he will or should file that action to get his “buck of a lifetime” back?  As avid hunters who are seemingly passionate about this incident, would you contribute to a “GoFraudMe” account to help him get the deer back?  Would be interesting to see if fellow hunters would help a kid out.


If he’s convinced he thought he was in the right, id look for him to try and I’d support his decision to defend his actions, but not financially.


----------



## whitetailfreak

The kid was in the wrong, no doubt about that. When I was about his age, I got caught with 28 trout, and I'm sure that warden had a nice fish fry that night. I learned from it and haven't intentionally broken any game laws since. Other than this situation involving a "trophy", I don't see what the controversy is about. You kill a deer without a license, there should be consequences. It's hard for me to have sympathy here. He "thought" he had his license about as much as I "thought" I had just 1 limit of trout in my sack.


----------



## nmurph

whitetailfreak said:


> ...Other than this situation involving a "trophy", I don't see what the controversy is about.



This is the crux of handwringing in this thread.


----------



## JustUs4All

Spotlite said:


> But the statement from the kid and his Dad are they attempted to buy the license. The kid said he knew his license had expired in September. He got in the woods at 3pm on Nov 10. Made the shot around 5:30pm. Kid said the deer stopped, stood, then stepped across the road and fell. He backed out and gave it time, came back later with buddies to retrieve.
> 
> Our “tagging system” requires us to record our kills before moving the animal from the site of kill and reporting online or by telephone within 72 hours.
> 
> He had plenty of time in between finding the buck on his trail cam and before 3pm on Nov 10 to get his license. And he had time after he backed out and going back to retrieve to make sure he had a printed copy or someway of recording the kill. He knew the deer was a big deal, he had him in the 160’s and hunting with a bow.
> 
> Drove the deer to Albany to get it scored at 11pm. I know that there’s a Walmart in Albany to get license and a free harvest record if you only needed the harvest record. I’ve bought shells there myself.
> 
> I will buy the glitch in the system, but there was just too much time after he shot and before he put his hands on it to verify his Game Check app or get a harvest record printed somewhere before going back to retrieve.  To buy online, you need an account, email address and method of payment? You’ll also get a confirmation email. He was on Facebook so he had access to internet to at least verify the email confirmation. If he has the charge showing on a card, it has a time stamped to the charge that be given by calling the 800 number on the card.
> 
> Hate it for the kid, but it sounds like the glitch in the system is the crutch for procrastination.




That is why I said:


> I am still waiting for all the facts on this one.


----------



## Spotlite

JustUs4All said:


> That is why I said:


Definitely wasn’t trying to question your post, as I agree with it.......mostly adding to “waiting on the facts” which would appear to be needing more than just the harvest record. 

Most of the comments have not even addressed whats actually in the article. 

I’m sure DNR knows a lot more than just what the article is reporting.


----------



## Tmpr111

If I call in an illegally harvested mess of squirrels today, will Chief-pick-em-Up drive out to the site to confiscate?  No, they wouldn’t, and we all know that.  And we all know that they only get these deer because it’s deer and most are the results/actions of some really bad dudes.  This deer wasn’t shot from the road, or via trespassing, nor did it exceed the harvest limit.  All of the above are much more severe offenses, in my opinion.   And that’s the only argument being made.  Not that he doesn’t deserve a penalty.


----------



## nmurph

...or palmetto berries-


----------



## turkeykirk

Guess I know what they will be talking about around the Thanksgiving dinner table.


----------



## kbuck1

turkeykirk said:


> Guess I know what they will be talking about around the Thanksgiving dinner table.


What's that?  The big one that got away?


----------



## srb

#gofundmy204

C/OTOBESENATORALEXCORTEZ


----------



## jgunnsmith

I haven't read all the way through this thread, so maybe somebody has already mentioned this. Earlier this season my mom and dad tried to renew their license online. They couldn't get it to go through. They are not the most technologically savvy and so they called DNR. DNR could not process it. DNR told them that at that time they were having trouble processing Master Card CCs. A Visa or any other type of card would work, but not Master Card. They wound up having to go to Walmart to purchase their license. Don't know if this is what happened to this young man, but if so and I was the judge, I'd throw the case out.


----------



## torrente1

Sheesh just realized my license expired thanks for the post


----------



## humdandy

jgunnsmith said:


> I haven't read all the way through this thread, so maybe somebody has already mentioned this. Earlier this season my mom and dad tried to renew their license online. They couldn't get it to go through. They are not the most technologically savvy and so they called DNR. DNR could not process it. DNR told them that at that time they were having trouble processing Master Card CCs. A Visa or any other type of card would work, but not Master Card. They wound up having to go to Walmart to purchase their license. Don't know if this is what happened to this young man, but if so and I was the judge, I'd throw the case out.



I had the same issue.


----------



## BigPimpin

On the Nov 3 report, a hunter had his 10 pt took away in Evans county.  GW seen it on social media.  They see your pic, run you license and take the deer.  There's a pattern here folks.  Buy a license.  I've had a bunch of issues with game check myself.  I've been on the phone with them and I finally got it right.  Maybe these violations are due to the cost increase of the license.  Perhaps they could offer financial aid funded by the lotto to help us pay for our buck tags!


----------



## Buckfever

I know the young fellow's dad, and really hate to see this happening, but he should've been sure about the license purchase before hunting. If that had happened there wouldn't be any issues. If I get caught speeding I'll be mad at myself not the officer, and pay the ticket.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors

Sovereign citizen? Surely you are joking.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Pull a stunt like that at Piedmont Ref and they will take your vehicle, gun, animal along with a healthy fine after jail.....could be some value to this lesson


----------



## bullgator

xlr8ngn said:


> Life has taught me, 50% of people would make great HOA presidents, and 25% of people don't care what you do, and 25% of people are crazy.


Are there any openings left in the crazy category? I promise I’m worthy.


----------



## bullgator

So would all those that want him to get a pass feel the same way if it was an out of state hunter who made the same claims of trying to get a license?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

I think I’ll play judge once.
He should be required to buy a lifetime license since he shot a deer of a lifetime and give him the choice to buy his deer back or not at $10 per inch.
That way he never forgets or has problems with his license here again and the money benefits him and the state and also he gets his deer back if he really wants it. If he can’t afford the deer then offer the choice of community service. No chance of record book eligibility with this buck.
Harsh and stiff penalty but in the long run it will be ok. Come November you should know if you have a license to bow hunt or not before you go hunting.
Walmart sells tags.


----------



## Tmpr111

Buckfever said:


> I know the young fellow's dad, and really hate to see this happening, but he should've been sure about the license purchase before hunting. If that had happened there wouldn't be any issues. If I get caught speeding I'll be mad at myself not the officer, and pay the ticket.



Or, you’d possibly just get a warning and not an actual ticket.  Happens quite often.


----------



## Tmpr111

I actually think Fines and suspensions would be much more effective.  And even help the state more.  Taking the horns are just a show of power imo.

I hope they don’t ever take any of my democrat deer away.  We work hard to pay for their food and to keep their habitat in shape; they just show up and eat and expect me to keep the bread and good-life a coming.  It makes me feel as if they’re mine at times.  But they’re not....


----------



## 175rltw

...Adequate signal to post Facebook pics with the trophy. However not enough to get a license purchase through. Bow hunter whose license expired a week into bow season, doesn’t hunt all bow season? Doesn’t hunt at all until halfway through rifle season, on the day he shoots the big one- without enough cell service to buy a license but enough to post the pictures. 

I don’t know if that math adds up to me.  I wonder if he the only reason he  bought the license so he could get a kill number so he could give the buck to the taxidermist. I wonder if there’s a couple does already in the freezer?Last year it was 10 days into the season when he got his license- I wonder if he shot one last September 18th and needed to tag it afterwards too? I always have my license way before deer season- in a bunch of states. Whatever. Not my problem, but I have seen enough to know that only complicated people have complicated situations and explanations like getting a buck confiscated and  “I had tried to buy a license but what had happened was...”


----------



## Spotlite

Tmpr111 said:


> I actually think Fines and suspensions would be much more effective.  And even help the state more.  Taking the horns are just a show of power imo.
> 
> I hope they don’t ever take any of my democrat deer away.  We work hard to pay for their food and to keep their habitat in shape; they just show up and eat and expect me to keep the bread and good-life a coming.  It makes me feel as if they’re mine at times.  But they’re not....


Actually, that’s the democrat way.....become reliant on free stuff and the govt feels you belong to them lol.

But, what’s more painful right now to him, coming up with some change or loosing something for life?


----------



## Major Wader

As a hunter who is OCD about being compliant, I will tell you that state websites, whether Texas, Iowa, GA, or any other, are the most unreliable of any I try to use.

So much so that I generally start weeks before my hunt, because I know there is a chance they may be down for hours or days.

I absolutely believe that he (could have) tried multiple times with no resolution to buy a license.

Check his browser history, and if he tried before the shot, return the animal and drop all charges.


----------



## 175rltw

Major Wader said:


> As a hunter who is OCD about being compliant, I will tell you that state websites, whether Texas, Iowa, GA, or any other, are the most unreliable of any I try to use.
> 
> So much so that I generally start weeks before my hunt, because I know there is a chance they may be down for hours or days.
> 
> I absolutely believe that he (could have) tried multiple times with no resolution to buy a license.
> 
> Check his browser history, and if he tried before the shot, return the animal and drop all charges.



Hahahahaha is that how they do it in Iowa and Texas? Catch you without a license but you logged onto the dnr website you’re good to go?

They don’t do it like that in Michigan or Wyoming or Montana or Colorado or Idaho or Alaska. They don’t even do it that way with measly old fishing licenses- if you can believe that. Those are the only states other than ga that I know- it’s possible all the other states only require that you have logged onto the website prior to your hunt and otherwise in general be a “good sport from a decent family” with an excuse-but as a rule I think they want that money more than your mouse clicks.


----------



## Major Wader

175rltw said:


> Hahahahaha is that how they do it in Iowa and Texas? Catch you without a license but you logged onto the dnr website you’re good to go?
> 
> They don’t do it like that in Michigan or Wyoming or Montana or Colorado or Idaho or Alaska. They don’t even do it that way with measly old fishing licenses- if you can believe that. Those are the only states other than ga that I know- it’s possible all the other states only require that you have logged onto the website prior to your hunt and otherwise in general be a “good sport from a decent family” with an excuse-but as a rule I think they want that money more than your mouse clicks.




I never said that any state would excuse it, just that state websites in general are unreliable, and it is very believable that he tried and failed multiple times. Exactly why I, as a grown man well over twice his age, start trying weeks before a trip to get mine. Sometimes it works on the first try, sometimes not.

My opinion, not necessarily what the state will do, is that if it can be proven that he is telling the truth about trying, then they should cut the kid some slack. He didn't rape or murder or assault a human.

You are supposed to have your driver's license with you when driving, but I have been cut slack on that one when I forgot my wallet.


----------



## 175rltw

Why do you expect different treatment under the law than what your espousing this guy gets is what I’m pointing out? 17 or 40 speeding ticket is the same, why wouldn’t hunting without a license- and harvesting an animal  be the same as well?


----------



## HM

Major Wader said:


> You are supposed to have your driver's license with you when driving, but I have been cut slack on that one when I forgot my wallet.



But you actually had a driver's license, he did NOT have a hunting license.

What would have happened if you told the officer "I tried to get a driver's license but it must not have gone through"?


----------



## nmurph

....uh, no officer, I don't have a license.  I ran out of gas on my way to the DDS office because I couldn't get my debit card to work at the pump. You can ask my dad,  he saw me trying to get gas...yeah, that's gonna fly.


----------



## 175rltw

Officer here’s all my paperwork together- you can see that I was all set to get a drivers license and had every intention of doing it and even tried hard to get one but the line was real long at the dmv and I had to get deer camp and get in my stand


----------



## Blackston

I remember when I was 17 ........


----------



## Spotlite

DNR has plenty of openings for those that think they handled it wrong.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Sometimes, people make poor choices.


----------



## antharper

License...... I got the life time. Have not seen a warden in years !!


----------



## cowhornedspike

I have the lifetime too.  Was hunting today and Warden was sitting at my truck when I returned from the woods.  Spoke a while and he didn't even ask to see my license...hurt my feelings after spending so much $ for it...LOL


----------



## 175rltw

I’ve had to ask them hey aren’t you at least going to check my license a couple times also after a decent chat. I guess they figure if you’ll sit there and chew the fat with them for 20 minutes you probably haven’t got anything to hide


----------



## Rackinup

I feel sorry for the kid but fortunately we have laws that I believe were put there for a good reason. I do believe they should let him do community service and pay a fine or something so that he can get his deer head back and learn a hard lesson at the same time. He wasn’t selling drugs or stealing like a lot of 17 year olds.... I hope he gets his deer back but learns a lesson and matures in the process.


----------



## jiminbogart

What was the outcome of this deal? I'm way too lazy to go back and read all the pages I've missed.

Somebody hand a brother a fish!


----------



## flyrod444

I feel for the kid and hope he gets the deer back over the long haul, but one needs to put them selves in the wardens shoes. A warden could get away with just warning a kid that shot a small buck no one would ever know, but the publicity of this buck would take that option away. The warden would possibly lose their job if they didn't follow the letter of the law in such a public case.


----------



## kmckinnie

cowhornedspike said:


> I have the lifetime too.  Was hunting today and Warden was sitting at my truck when I returned from the woods.  Spoke a while and he didn't even ask to see my license...hurt my feelings after spending so much $ for it...LOL


He may of done ran your tag on the truck. That would tell him.


----------



## jiminbogart

kmckinnie said:


> He may of done ran your tag on the truck. That would tell him.


For real? I didn't know car tags and hunting licenses were inter connected. I guess it shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## nmurph

kmckinnie said:


> He may of done ran your tag on the truck. That would tell him.


Pretty sure this is not correct.  I have a GSP friend I'll ask tomorrow.


----------



## kmckinnie

jiminbogart said:


> For real? I didn't know car tags and hunting licenses were inter connected. I guess it shouldn't be a surprise.


After he does that he also has your harvest record. So chewing the fat he may ask have u killed a deer. Or how many. Then your answer better match your harvest. 
Anyway honest hunters have nothing to hide.


----------



## kmckinnie

nmurph said:


> Pretty sure this is not correct.  I have a GSP friend I'll ask tomorrow.


Really. Ask away. ?


----------



## kmckinnie

A game warden can run out of state also. Like when they park there truck and go in the woods. 

Don’t under estimate the power any LEO can access in a few minutes with your tag.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Ain't nothing no secret no mo and you are always on camera, so act according. lol


----------



## HM

nmurph said:


> Pretty sure this is not correct.  I have a GSP friend I'll ask tomorrow.



100% sure kmckinnie IS correct. Run a tag and you'll get name and date of birth, name and date of birth will give a GW any information that's in the DNR system. 

You can ask your buddy but that's a system God's Special Police don't have access to.


----------



## kmckinnie

HM said:


> 100% sure kmckinnie IS correct. Run a tag and you'll get name and date of birth, name and date of birth will give a GW any information that's in the DNR system.
> 
> You can ask your buddy but that's a system God's Special Police don't have access to.


You use your drivers lic. To buy your hunting licenses. You have a account set up. 
You don’t use your DL every year because they have that info stored. Along with your social. 
When u renew most use there social or name and date of birth. 
Now sence you call in they can give you a history of your harvest. Your kids when they are older adults will have there entire harvest on file. IF they call it in !


----------



## BigPimpin

175rltw said:


> I’ve had to ask them hey aren’t you at least going to check my license a couple times also after a decent chat. I guess they figure if you’ll sit there and chew the fat with them for 20 minutes you probably haven’t got anything to hide



I know a guy who came out of the woods with a big bag full of teal.  GW was at the truck waiting.  After shooting the breeze and a Bloody Mary, no questions were asked.

I believe the final decision on the 204” deer will be made by the local probate judge.  By now, the kid may have been fined and the deer returned. The smaller the town, the better his chances are.


----------



## spurrs and racks

"Since Wade confiscated Paramore’s rack on Nov. 15, he’s seized three other bucks, a 4-, 5- and 7-pointer. The charges on those bucks included hunting without a license, over the limit and a deer that was shot from a road. "

poaching is poaching


----------



## kbuck1

nmurph said:


> Pretty sure this is not correct.  I have a GSP friend I'll ask tomorrow.


If they have your tag number, they have your name. In most cases anyways. ( unless you are riding in a borrowed truck)  They have your name and then they have your license info and harvest record. Pretty simple really.


----------



## spurrs and racks

this young man was an outlaw and a poacher, do not sugar coat it .............

DNR are the state police they know who you are and all about you by the time you find them, or they find you, whichever comes first.

poaching is poaching


----------



## spurrs and racks

not to mention they have "real time" google earth, they can find your truck if your tag is visible form the satellite.

poaching is poaching


----------



## Milkman

spurrs and racks said:


> "Since Wade confiscated Paramore’s rack on Nov. 15, he’s seized three other bucks, a 4-, 5- and 7-pointer. The charges on those bucks included hunting without a license, over the limit and a deer that was shot from a road. "
> 
> poaching is poaching





spurrs and racks said:


> this young man was an outlaw and a poacher, do not sugar coat it .............
> 
> DNR are the state police they know who you are and all about you by the time you find them, or they find you, whichever comes first.
> 
> poaching is poaching





spurrs and racks said:


> not to mention they have "real time" google earth, they can find your truck if your tag is visible form the satellite.
> 
> poaching is poaching



Beating a dead horse is beating a dead horse too.


----------



## kmckinnie

???


----------



## fountain

spurrs and racks said:


> "Since Wade confiscated Paramore’s rack on Nov. 15, he’s seized three other bucks, a 4-, 5- and 7-pointer. The charges on those bucks included hunting without a license, over the limit and a deer that was shot from a road. "
> 
> poaching is poaching


Is this saying he seized 3 other bucks from the same 17 year old,  or does that mean 3 separate cases along with the 204 from worth?


----------



## sleepr71

BigPimpin said:


> I know a guy who came out of the woods with a big bag full of teal.  GW was at the truck waiting.  After shooting the breeze and a Bloody Mary, no questions were asked.
> 
> I believe the final decision on the 204” deer will be made by the local probate judge.  By now, the kid may have been fined and the deer returned. The smaller the town, the better his chances are.



Good grief at the assumptions on here! Anyway,I would normally agree with this^^..and that is the “common sense” way to handle things(other than the teal ?). As I said pages ago...too much publicity now for the DNR to back down,or a Judge not to back them up. It would be Political Stupicide? Too bad for the kid.


----------



## spurrs and racks

I'm going to be honest with you, this young man might lose some hunting priviledges for a period of time......

an example will be set....


----------



## kmckinnie

spurrs and racks said:


> I'm going to be honest with you, this young man might lose some hunting priviledges for a period of time......
> 
> an example will be set....


What about the other deer confiscated ! Let’s make examples of them to......

Not sure if that is the case with this violation. 
I’m sure the judge can handle it. 
He may give u a call tho just to make sure he proceeded correctly.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Act silly if you want to, but the bucks were illegally taken and all the material was confiscated as evidence.

I am going to be perfectly honest with you, had this happened on my hunting club the same thing would have taken place. Someone (a hunter) would have called the law. And social media would have used as the one who called.

Frankly, I have use for some one who shoots over the limit, at night with a spot light, out of a truck on the side of the road or whatever. Frankly, at this point you don't know if this young man took the buck in the daylight, much less with a bow.


----------



## b rad

lol at this thread all together who cares what happened to the kid


----------



## kmckinnie

I’ll be back in a bit. Going down to the barn and go hide my deer antlers. 
Just saying.


----------



## Tmpr111

spurrs and racks said:


> Act silly if you want to, but the bucks were illegally taken and all the material was confiscated as evidence.
> 
> I am going to be perfectly honest with you, had this happened on my hunting club the same thing would have taken place. Someone (a hunter) would have called the law. And social media would have used as the one who called.
> 
> Frankly, I have use for some one who shoots over the limit, at night with a spot light, out of a truck on the side of the road or whatever. Frankly, at this point you don't know if this young man took the buck in the daylight, much less with a bow.



What about those squirrels I mentioned above, they feel left out of your arguement.  Are you basically saying they should be kept quiet and off of Facebook?  Or do you not care b/c they’re just squirrels?


----------



## Spotlite

Tmpr111 said:


> What about those squirrels I mentioned above, they feel left out of your arguement.  Are you basically saying they should be kept quiet and off of Facebook?  Or do you not care b/c they’re just squirrels?


I don’t believe that’s what he is saying.


----------



## PappyHoel

Interesting how many many big bucks are confiscated year after year.


----------



## watermedic

Is there a bunch of Women up in here or what?


----------



## Tmpr111

Spotlite said:


> I don’t believe that’s what he is saying.


Ya


----------



## Spotlite

Tmpr111 said:


> Ya


Play “what if’s” and hypotheticals all day and you’ll never know for sure, be a dare devil for a change and post those pictures of out of season or over limit squirrels


----------



## six

kmckinnie said:


> I’ll be back in a bit. Going down to the barn and go hide my deer antlers.
> Just saying.


Both sets?


----------



## Tmpr111

Spotlite said:


> Play “what if’s” and hypotheticals all day and you’ll never know for sure, be a dare devil for a change and post those pictures of out of season or over limit squirrels



I think we know the deal.  If it were squirrels, it'd be a non-issue.


----------



## Killdee

Both sets hahaha


----------



## kmckinnie

six said:


> Both sets?


Yes. I’m tagged out. Had to help feed my family. Bucks that is. Have not shot a doe or hog yet. 
Need to shoot many hogs. !!!!


----------



## Killdee

fountain said:


> Is this saying he seized 3 other bucks from the same 17 year old,  or does that mean 3 separate cases along with the 204 from worth?


3 other separate cases as I read it and that’s just 1 Dnr officer, I bet there are dozens confiscated we don’t hear about  this one and the 150 class from cedar creek are in the news because both were put on social media before they bought their permits.


----------



## cowhornedspike

spurrs and racks said:


> not to mention they have "real time" google earth, they can find your truck if your tag is visible form the satellite.
> 
> poaching is poaching


I call bovine excrement on this one...  I don't think DNR has the budget to do this.


----------



## 175rltw

Anytime there’s a case involving a deer 180 or bigger the DNR gets an FBI psychological profile of the killer, while the NSA scours there email phone and social media records and provides them hourly gists and the CIA tasks a satellite to provide them with real time (90-180 second lag) 1 meter resolution still images  of the perpetrators compound and vehicle.

They will deploy the same package of assets in any case involving a bass larger than 12lbs


----------



## turkeykirk

175rltw said:


> Anytime there’s a case involving a deer 180 or bigger the DNR gets an FBI psychological profile of the killer, while the NSA scours there email phone and social media records and provides them hourly gists and the CIA tasks a satellite to provide them with real time (90-180 second lag) 1 meter resolution still images  of the perpetrators compound and vehicle.
> 
> They will deploy the same package of assets in any case involving a bass larger than 12lbs



Don’t have to worry about that. That 25 lb. bass I caught  made for a great fish fry.  Didn’t need a license.


----------



## elfiii

turkeykirk said:


> Don’t have to worry about that. That 25 lb. bass I caught  made for a great fish fry.  Didn’t need a license.



Private pond right?


----------



## elfiii

175rltw said:


> ...Adequate signal to post Facebook pics with the trophy. However not enough to get a license purchase through. Bow hunter whose license expired a week into bow season, doesn’t hunt all bow season? Doesn’t hunt at all until halfway through rifle season, on the day he shoots the big one- without enough cell service to buy a license but enough to post the pictures.
> 
> I don’t know if that math adds up to me.  I wonder if he the only reason he  bought the license so he could get a kill number so he could give the buck to the taxidermist. I wonder if there’s a couple does already in the freezer?Last year it was 10 days into the season when he got his license- I wonder if he shot one last September 18th and needed to tag it afterwards too? I always have my license way before deer season- in a bunch of states. Whatever. Not my problem, but I have seen enough to know that only complicated people have complicated situations and explanations like getting a buck confiscated and  “I had tried to buy a license but what had happened was...”



Things that make you go "Hmmmm......" ^


----------



## BigPimpin

I have heard about similar cases where the convicted offender was allowed to “borrow” the antlers to have a replica made.


----------



## BigPimpin

spurrs and racks said:


> I'm going to be honest with you, this young man might lose some hunting priviledges for a period of time......
> 
> an example will be set....




Doubt it. If this is his first offense, I bet he won’t lose his hunting privileges.  Good chance he has his license now and might even kill another buck.  Or wait... can he kill 2 more bucks?  Two LEGAL bucks?


----------



## jaydawg

Any more updates?


----------



## rattlesnake1

there is an article on it in  GON this month.


----------



## strothershwacker

Sorry snowflake.... Gotta have a license. Printed mine a month before season started. Got me one em there paper harvest records too so that i could write my conformation #'s on it. You drive? Better have a real hold in yer hand license or The Trooper will haul off more than your deer!


----------



## ProAngler

Tmpr111 said:


> What about those squirrels I mentioned above, they feel left out of your arguement.  Are you basically saying they should be kept quiet and off of Facebook?  Or do you not care b/c they’re just squirrels?



Lol at this squirrel nonsense. A squirrel does not have the economical  value a big game animal does. The punishment is relative to the crime. Which is why it also matters that it was a once in a life time size trophy buck. Much more value to a property with 204 inch bucks than 60 inch 7 pointers. Much more incentive to poach a 204 inch buck than a small buck so the punishment has to be greater to make the risk reward equation work. That’s why you get in more trouble robbing a bank than stealing a lollipop.


----------



## Tmpr111

ProAngler said:


> Lol at this squirrel nonsense. A squirrel does not have the economical  value a big game animal does. The punishment is relative to the crime. Which is why it also matters that it was a once in a life time size trophy buck. Much more value to a property with 204 inch bucks than 60 inch 7 pointers. Much more incentive to poach a 204 inch buck than a small buck so the punishment has to be greater to make the risk reward equation work. That’s why you get in more trouble robbing a bank than stealing a lollipop.




Yes sir.  So we agree this case is about money and the economical outlook and  value, not the rules between right and wrong.  Fair enough.  That’s the squirrelly point of it all


----------



## Buckstop

If you get caught hunting squirrels, ducks, geese or deer (any deer) you best bank on charges, a ticket and confiscation. Just is what it is. If you get to slide that'd be the exception.

A high profile case such as this especially has to go by the book. Let this slide and every time someone is charged with poaching or no license or over limit, they will come whining to court, why'd you let the kid with the 204" buck slide and not me?


----------



## Killdee

They confiscate ALL game that illegal FYI, this DNR has grabbed 3 more since, small bucks for various infractions.They confiscate doves ducks fish and all other critters as far as I know.


----------



## HM

How about this pile

https://www.facebook.com/gadnrle/photos/a.214542208697979/1238254836326706/?type=3&theater
_


This past week Cpl. Eddie Tompkins completed an investigation that started after catching a subject hunting without permission in October. As a result of the investigation, Cpl. Tompkins obtained several search warrants and identified three different subjects who began killing deer as far back as July. Six bucks had been killed in velvet before the season even started in September. After an extensive investigation, Cpl. Tompkins was able to collect enough evidence to charge the group with the illegal taking of fifteen bucks and one doe amounting to over 70 violations. Arrest warrants were issued for the group and all of the deer were seized as evidence. _


----------



## Blackston

his taxidermist is fast


----------



## Throwback

they must hunt over rice bran


----------



## JustUs4All

Yep, and licenseless, on the property of another, at night, from a public roadway, with a machine gun.


----------



## jknight71

who got the deer meat?


----------



## HM

jknight71 said:


> who got the deer meat?



Poachers like that probably just cut the heads off


----------



## BlackEagle2

HM said:


> How about this pile
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/gadnrle/photos/a.214542208697979/1238254836326706/?type=3&theater
> 
> _View attachment 952613_
> 
> _This past week Cpl. Eddie Tompkins completed an investigation that started after catching a subject hunting without permission in October. As a result of the investigation, Cpl. Tompkins obtained several search warrants and identified three different subjects who began killing deer as far back as July. Six bucks had been killed in velvet before the season even started in September. After an extensive investigation, Cpl. Tompkins was able to collect enough evidence to charge the group with the illegal taking of fifteen bucks and one doe amounting to over 70 violations. Arrest warrants were issued for the group and all of the deer were seized as evidence. _



Someone said this may have been one of the Seek One crew.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Anyone know the county that these deer were shot? Probably multiple countries I'd imagine


----------



## HM

BlackEagle2 said:


> Someone said this may have been one of the Seek One crew.



Seems like that type of self absorbed, attention getter. Can't call that person a hunter, just a horn hungry killer


----------



## HM

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Anyone know the county that these deer were shot? Probably multiple countries I'd imagine



He's got DeKalb and Gwinnett counties


----------



## BlackEagle2

HM said:


> Seems like that type of self absorbed, attention getter. Can't call that person a hunter, just a horn hungry killer


Saw it on Facebook. Didn’t know if it was true or not.


----------



## fountain

Them fuzzy ones look neat


----------



## Throwback

fountain said:


> Them fuzzy ones look neat



thats what the dude that shot them thought too.


----------



## fountain

Makes sense now..he liked em and had to have em


----------



## Piggy06

In the days before internet, If you stopped at a hunting store to buy a license but they were closed and you still went hunting, you still went hunting without a license! Doesn't matter if you kill a doe, scrub buck or trophy, you still hunted illegally.


----------



## fountain

^ nothing has changed...hence why this thread is even on here.  The internet broke and they guy didnt get his license properly. Ultimately the internet was fixed after he killed this deer and began to post the pics. A calm and thoughtful moment would have solved all of this


----------



## treadwell

I say again, I spent $500 WAY before the season, (just in case the internet broke the day I wanted to hunt) for a lifetime license so I would be LEGAL. Before anyone says it, "I can't afford a lifetime license", a valid yearly is license is all that's required. MY choice there. Gonna dance, ya gotta pay the fiddler before the dance.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

deers2ward said:


> Well, he got the rack back. So all you Poacher sympathizers can stop your whining and bellyaching. Great message to send out: "its OK to hunt without a license". Smh



Yep. Thx for the update. 



https://www.gon.com/news/204-inch-bow-buck-returned-hunter 

*204-Inch Bow-Buck Returned To 17-Year-Old Hunter*

DECEMBER 14, 2018



> “We paid the fine, and we got the horns,” said Jeff Paramore, father of 17-year-old Ragan Paramore, who killed the buck on Nov. 10.


----------



## LEGHORN

Officer Tompkins is in NE metro area. That sucks those deer were illegally killed, really sucks for those of us that hunt legally up here and pay a lot of money to do it; but some jack wagon poacher takes the chance at legal harvest away from legit hunters. Has happened to me this year as well in South Fulton.


----------



## fountain

deers2ward said:


> Well, he got the rack back. So all you Poacher sympathizers can stop your whining and bellyaching. Great message to send out: "its OK to hunt without a license". Smh


I'll be the first to say that im.glad he got them back. If he had the license and couldn't get the harvest record after making attempts,  I say this is how it should have went.

Roast away now...


----------



## BigPimpin

I called it a few pages back and was criticized for making assumptions.  Pay a fine and get the deer back. Small town law.  Glad the precedent was set.  Now I know what I can get away with.


----------



## across the river

deers2ward said:


> Well, he got the rack back. So all you Poacher sympathizers can stop your whining and bellyaching. Great message to send out: "its OK to hunt without a license". Smh



He messed up, got caught, and paid the fine.  Why should he not get the rack back? If you get your car towed for parking in the wrong spot, you pay the fine and get your car back.  I'm not sympathizing with him, but there is a reason the punishment is different for a speeding ticket, a DUI,  aggravated assault.  If they let him off scot free then that would be one thing, but he didn't.   I don't see why he should not get the rack back if he pays what is owed.


----------



## DeepweR

Have y’all tried the new process for getting a license? It is difficult if you barely have signal, I’m with the kid, he thought he was in the right, y’all just a bunch of keyboard cops with your opinion!


----------



## Nicodemus

I`m glad the young man got his buck back.


----------



## DeepweR

They realize they were wrong and gave the rack back


----------



## jiminbogart

Do  spot lighters and road hunters get their racks back if they get caught? Asking for a friend.


----------



## jiminbogart

across the river said:


> He messed up, got caught, and paid the fine.  Why should he not get the rack back? If you get your car towed for parking in the wrong spot, you pay the fine and get your car back.


If you steal a car and it gets towed can you pay a fine and get it back? Just curious.


----------



## Milkman

jiminbogart said:


> If you steal a car and it gets towed can you pay a fine and get it back? Just curious.



If you get stopped for speeding or DUI they don’t take your vehicle. 
Do you feel they should confiscate it?


----------



## Dutch

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad the young man got his buck back.



So am I.
Alot of jealousy around.

Alot of butt-hurt folks on facebook as well. Someone even went as far as to tag a Game warden friend on a guy's comment. Hall monitor much?


----------



## Milkman

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad the young man got his buck back.



I am really glad too Nic.


----------



## jiminbogart

Milkman said:


> If you get stopped for speeding or DUI they don’t take your vehicle.
> Do you feel they should confiscate it?


You are correct. They take your freedom, your money, your affordable insurance, sometimes your job and your privilege to drive. I'd rather them take the car and I'll keep my money, stay out of jail, keep my license, my job and low insurance rates.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I’ve never known this was the way these cases were handled. Very interesting.


----------



## jiminbogart

fountain said:


> . If he had the license and couldn't get the harvest record after making attempts,  I say this is how it should have went.



The article on GON stated he had no license or harvest record and he stated he attempted to get them the day before the kill.


----------



## buckpasser

jiminbogart said:


> If you steal a car and it gets towed can you pay a fine and get it back? Just curious.



If you steal it off of your grandmas land and no one else has the title to it, yes. You get it back.


----------



## jiminbogart

buckpasser said:


> If you steal it off of your grandmas land and no one else has the title to it, yes. You get it back.



I should have said scrap metal. I know of a local guy who got arrested for stealing off his grandpa's land. He had a buddy of mine's son with him. They both got locked up. They didn't get the scrap back either. Happened off of Hwy 15.


----------



## across the river

jiminbogart said:


> I should have said scrap metal. I know of a local guy who got arrested for stealing off his grandpa's land. He had a buddy of mine's son with him. They both got locked up. They didn't get the scrap back either. Happened off of Hwy 15.



He was on his families land, hunting legal in every way other than not having his license and harvest record.  If I am driving with and expired license or insurance card in my own car, then the punishment is different than if I stole a car that belongs to someone else and was driving it.   Spotlighting or killing a deer on someone else property, etc.... would have a different punishment than killing a deer own your own land.  You are comparing apples and oranges.    You buddy Billy the meth head  and your son's friend who stole scrap metal that didn't belong to them would receive a different punishment than someone who was took a bunch of old air conditioner units from his buddy who owned an A/C business. That guy could break them down for copper, and may have it confiscated if he tried to sell it without proof of where he got it from.  He would get it back once it was proven that he was given the A/C units and it was an honest mistake that he didn't have the proof with him. That is different that you buddy meth head billy stealing the copper.    You understand now that they aren't the same?


----------



## antharper

DeepweR said:


> Have y’all tried the new process for getting a license? It is difficult if you barely have signal, I’m with the kid, he thought he was in the right, y’all just a bunch of keyboard cops with your opinion!


Amen !!!! I’ve been trying for 2 hrs just to sign in for a wma hunt for tomorrow , this new online system dies need some tweaking , also glad he got his deer back !


----------



## antharper

jiminbogart said:


> I should have said scrap metal. I know of a local guy who got arrested for stealing off his grandpa's land. He had a buddy of mine's son with him. They both got locked up. They didn't get the scrap back either. Happened off of Hwy 15.


Should of shot them between the eyes ?


----------



## jiminbogart

antharper said:


> Should of shot them between the eyes ?



You are hardcore if you'll shoot your own grand kid. Of course, he did pull a chain out on them IIRC.


----------



## nmurph

The judge allowed him to keep ill-gotten gains.  It was not his deer,  his grandmother's deer,  or his dad's deer.


----------



## antharper

Y’all just mad because he shot it eating corn ?


----------



## KyDawg

Tough case and I do not think it is clear cut. I dont think I have enough evidence to comment. Did the guy honestly think he had a license I dont know. If it had of been me, I would have taken care of that well before the season started. Especially in Worth County where any hunt could end up with a deer of a lifetime laying dead on the ground from your bullet or arrow.


----------



## 4HAND

Seems like common sense prevailed in this incident. Glad the kid got his horns back.


----------



## Sixes

I have no dog in this fight, but does this mean the guys caught in post 364 can pay a fine and get those trophies back, I mean, that is quite an 8 point and several other huge bucks.

If it's standard policy to confiscate the deer for a violation, which after reading the DNR reports, it seems to be the policy, then the DNR needs to follow there guidelines. If a judge then ruled and gave back the rack, then so be it, no skin off my teeth.


----------



## antharper

Sixes said:


> I have no dog in this fight, but does this mean the guys caught in post 364 can pay a fine and get those trophies back, I mean, that is quite an 8 point and several other huge bucks.
> 
> If it's standard policy to confiscate the deer for a violation, which after reading the DNR reports, it seems to be the policy, then the DNR needs to follow there guidelines. If a judge then ruled and gave back the rack, then so be it, no skin off my teeth.


In my eyes the 2 cases u mention are about like one guy getting caught with a open container and another getting caught running 100 dui , totally different in my eyes and a judge


----------



## Sixes

antharper said:


> In my eyes the 2 cases u mention are about like one guy getting caught with a open container and another getting caught running 100 dui , totally different in my eyes and a judge


I totally understand where you are coming from, but where is the line drawn?

I'm glad the young man got his rack back, but what about the guy at Cedar Creek, I wonder if his will be returned


----------



## sleepr71

Glad he was able to buy/get his deer back. By now...he & his family probably wish they had never killed the danged deer. Has to be mixed emotions now..


----------



## Tmpr111

Sounds like to me that they investigated the ordeal and felt there was reasonable cause to return the boy his horns, the ones he’d harvested (not stolen) on his own grandma’s land.   I’ll put my faith in our good DNR folks that they made a call they felt was right, while knowing that whatever conclusion was made would be scrutinized.  I’m glad this ended this way. 

And how anyone can compare this to illegally shooting a deer at night, or by trespassing, is beyond me.  I just can’t understand that thought...


----------



## dick7.62

I'm glad he got his deer back.  The system for buying licenses etc. online is a bunch of crap.  It took me 2 days to register a deer after I killed it.  I tried online at least a dozen times, didn't work.  Then called the number, recording said they were closed, try again later.  The next day it worked online.


----------



## Blackston

And how anyone can compare this to illegally shooting a deer at night, or by trespassing, is beyond me.  I just can’t understand that thought...[/QUOTE].     It's hard to see perched high on a stump


----------



## Tmpr111

deers2ward said:


> Well, he got the rack back. So all you Poacher sympathizers can stop your whining and bellyaching. Great message to send out: "its OK to hunt without a license". Smh



Poacher Sympathizers? The bitterness is bad on the ole ticker, let it go.


----------



## kmckinnie

So I guess a lot of you hunters on here know Exactly what time it is for every hunt on legal shooting hours. If sunrise is 7. Legal to shoot is 6:30. 
Well mr buck walks by at 6:25.....

I know I don’t keep up with that. 
I know the duck hunters do. 

I’m just giving everyone a little something to think about.


----------



## kbuck1

Glad he got them back also. I wonder if he'll be able to be in the record books now?


----------



## buckpasser

kbuck1 said:


> Glad he got them back also. I wonder if he'll be able to be in the record books now?



That is my question as well. May not have been the best idea to just pay the fine if you really felt innocent and wanted the deer entered.


----------



## JustUs4All

My understanding is that all animals or parts thereof that are taken illegally are seized as evidence in the case.  Once the need for that evidence is over it would be up to the courts as to how they are disposed of.  

I doubt that he will be able to get the buck in the books because the buck was not taken legally.


----------



## TomC

kmckinnie said:


> So I guess a lot of you hunters on here know Exactly what time it is for every hunt on legal shooting hours. If sunrise is 7. Legal to shoot is 6:30.
> Well mr buck walks by at 6:25.....
> 
> I know I don’t keep up with that.
> I know the duck hunters do.
> 
> I’m just giving everyone a little something to think about.



You ought to know. Guess the duck hunters are a little more concerned about following the rules.


----------



## kmckinnie

TomC said:


> You ought to know. Guess the duck hunters are a little more concerned about following the rules.


U should know to !
They tell me that GW will sit our there looking at the time. You can see ducks flying well before the legal time. They hear shooting early. You get a ticket. 

My point was most deer hunters just use when they can see. 
The time changes as the days change also. What is legal one day may not be next week. 
You have a good day.


----------



## nmurph

Yeup,  I pay attention to sunrise/sunset times. There's no reason not to know, just Google it bf you start texting your buds.


----------



## kmckinnie

Sunset today 5:38. Legal to shoot til 6:08. 
You can still see a little after. 
My point was all those talking about the deer and the law. 
How many would shoot at 6:10 or later. 
And think nothing of it. 
How would you like your deer taken for 3 minutes or 5 minutes after. ?
I can hear it now. Well I didn’t know. ?


----------



## kmckinnie

I pay attention to.


----------



## antharper

Duck hunters were shooting this morning and I couldn’t even see through my scope on my primitive muzzle loader


----------



## jiminbogart

kbuck1 said:


> Glad he got them back also. I wonder if he'll be able to be in the record books now?




Do the record books allow illegally taken deer? He broke the law, got fined and got to keep the deer.


----------



## jiminbogart

dick7.62 said:


> I'm glad he got his deer back.  The system for buying licenses etc. online is a bunch of crap.  It took me 2 days to register a deer after I killed it.  I tried online at least a dozen times, didn't work.  Then called the number, recording said they were closed, try again later.  The next day it worked online.




Can you still walk into a store and buy a license and/or big game or is it online only?


----------



## jiminbogart

By the way, here is my official opinion on the matter:

The young man claims he tried to get his liscense via the internet several times and he thought he had it.
If the DNR's investigation showed that the young man accessed the online licensing portal several times prior to the hunt and a reasonable person in the young man's position would assume they had completed the purchasing task(as an example, got to the "buy it" page), I think the DNR did the right thing. 

If it was proven that the young man was untruthful about the internet purchasing attempt, string him up!


----------



## turkeykirk

antharper said:


> Duck hunters were shooting this morning and I couldn’t even see through my scope on my primitive muzzle loader



The best duck shooting time is always before and after legal shooting hours.


----------



## sleepr71

I agree Jim. KMckinney....that’s WHY I don’t hunt Ducks! Ducks like to fly 5-10 minutes before ,or come to roost..5 minutes after “LEGAL” shooting times? Too many rules/regs..for me.


----------



## kbuck1

jiminbogart said:


> Do the record books allow illegally taken deer? He broke the law, got fined and got to keep the deer.


That was my question.   Typically an illegal deer would be entered in the books with no hunters name and an asterisk.  But typically, the deer is confiscated and not returned.  That's not the case here.


----------



## HM

kmckinnie said:


> Sunset today 5:38. Legal to shoot til 6:08.
> You can still see a little after.



You can see better than me, 5:45 yesterday and I was done


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

So I heard he has had his 204” horns returned to him which to me 110% translates to now and forever more it is time to shake his hand and give none other than a true genuine congratulations to the this hunter for his accomplishment. And I’d even say let it be in the official record book now since “they” returned it to him.
Congratulations on your huge world class buck of a lifetime young Sir.


----------



## elfiii

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> So I heard he has had his 204” horns returned to him which to me 110% translates to now and forever more it is time to shake his hand and give none other than a true genuine congratulations to the this hunter for his accomplishment. And I’d even say let it be in the official record book now since “they” returned it to him.
> Congratulations on your huge world class buck of a lifetime young Sir.



Link?


----------



## Milkman

elfiii said:


> Link?


Post 382


----------



## Blackston

What's the record for posts on a thread


----------



## HM

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> So I heard he has had his 204” horns returned to him which to me 110% translates to now and forever more it is time to shake his hand and give none other than a true genuine congratulations to the this hunter for his accomplishment. And I’d even say let it be in the official record book now since “they” returned it to him.
> Congratulations on your huge world class buck of a lifetime young Sir.




"They" didn't return them because he was innocent, a local judge ordered them returned after he paid a fine. That's an admission of guilt, so "congratulations" on the illegally taken buck


----------



## Cmcharles

Glad he got the rack back, I wonder if they’ll allow it to be counted in any of the rocords or Boone and Crockett/pope and young?
Also I’m surprised that the fine is still less than a non resident license...


----------



## Throwback

Since no one knows how to do an internet search 



https://pope-young.org/records/entry_requirements.asp 



https://www.boone-crockett.org/pdfs/EntryAffidavit_2015.pdf?area=bgRecords


----------



## kbuck1

HM said:


> "They" didn't return them because he was innocent, a local judge ordered them returned after he paid a fine. That's an admission of guilt, so "congratulations" on the illegally taken buck


It's not an admission of guilt. Do I think he was guilty.  Probably.  But he may not be,  I'd forked out 237 dollars guilty or not to get the deer back


----------



## Tmpr111

Blackston said:


> What's the record for posts on a thread




It’s gotta be in the Sports (Go Dawgs/Homer  ), the Political or the Religous sub-forums.  All three of those get some significant weight.


----------



## Tmpr111

He still killed a bigger deer than most of us ever will..... I’d leave it as a euro mount, and write for the haters in black marker on the nose


----------



## ProAngler

A lot people on here probably jealous they have been hunting for a lifetime and never seen or will see anything like that, and want to discredit the kill. My official stance. Why else would it upset you so much? Not having a license did not give the kid any extra advantage to kill the deer like other actual POACHING violations. If he hunted at night, out of season, used a gun during bow season  ETC. Then you would have something to be legitimately worked up about.


----------



## 175rltw

God- I just reread a bunch of this and now I was just thinking about having to hunt with people who think like that. Cant  imagine paying to be in a club or on a lease with any of these guys who can rationalize this and pretty much guarantee none of them would talk that way at an interview to get onto a new property. Sad.


----------



## Nicodemus

Blackston said:


> What's the record for posts on a thread




92,892 posts in a thread back in 2009. It actually bogged the website down. That`s why we now limit threads to 1,000 posts and lock them down.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Nicodemus said:


> 92,892 posts in a thread back in 2009. It actually bogged the website down. That`s why we now limit threads to 1,000 posts and lock them down.



I'm guessing it must have been a "useless billy" thread  Might be interesting to know?


----------



## Milkman

Tomboy Boots said:


> I'm guessing it must have been a "useless billy" thread  Might be interesting to know?



It was the equivalent of the Billy threads back then.


----------



## KyDawg

Tomboy Boots said:


> I'm guessing it must have been a "useless billy" thread  Might be interesting to know?



The usless Billy threads are closed at 1000. There have been over 900 threads and closing in on a Million total post


----------



## Throwback

kbuck1 said:


> It's not an admission of guilt.




Learn something new every day here


----------



## Blackston

We almost half way there !!!!!


----------



## Tmpr111

The Seek One “kill” of Ole Charlie (ole neighborhood legend around here) has to be close to shutting down....


----------



## antharper

Blackston said:


> What's the record for posts on a thread


Gotta be a baiting thread


----------



## kbuck1

Throwback said:


> Learn something new every day here


Glad to have been able to teach you something.


----------



## JustUs4All

kbuck1 said:


> It's not an admission of guilt. Do I think he was guilty.  Probably.  But he may not be,  I'd forked out 237 dollars guilty or not to get the deer back



Did he plead No Lo or did he plead guilty?


----------



## kbuck1

JustUs4All said:


> Did he plead No Lo or did he plead guilty?


I don't know.  According to the article he didn't even have to go to court.  Was told on the phone to just pay the fine and he would get the horns back.  Even if he was innocent, ( AND IM NOT SAYING HE IS)  paying the fine would have been much cheaper than hiring a lawyer to fight it. So, the fact he chose to pay the fine doesn't necessarily mean he's admitting guilt.


----------



## Throwback

kbuck1 said:


> I don't know.  According to the article he didn't even have to go to court.  Was told on the phone to just pay the fine and he would get the horns back.  Even if he was innocent, ( AND IM NOT SAYING HE IS)  paying the fine would have been much cheaper than hiring a lawyer to fight it. So, the fact he chose to pay the fine doesn't necessarily mean he's admitting guilt.



I don't  think that's how that works.


----------



## across the river

Throwback said:


> I don't  think that's how that works.



It can be.   I got a speeding ticket in a small town no where near where I lived.  I went through there often, and knew it was a speed trap, so I had slowed down and wasn't  even speeding when I went past the 45 mph speed limit sign that I knew was there.   There was a car in front of me that I had been behind that didn't slow down.  We had be running 60+, so I am sure he probably was speeding.  He pulled both of us over, and gave us a ticket for 15 over, at least thats what mine was for.  Argued my case, and he said he clocked us both.   I called in and spoke with the woman on the phone, and argued my case to her.   Said I would have to come to court, and got my court date.   After bickering with here for a while she said she could drop it from $150 or whatever it was to $50.  I am normally one that would fight and spend more than the ticket just on principle, but I paid the $50.   I had something scheduled for that day that couldn't be easily rescheduled, and had I taken a day off of working and driven the three hours there and back, I would have spent more than $50 bucks fighting it.  Normally I would have fought it, but I paid the fine and wasn't guilty.   If the kid honestly made a mistake and they told him he could pay $100 fine and het his rack back, then why would he not pay it, even if he felt he was in the right.   A lot of companies pay a little to settle frivolous lawsuits, just because it is cheaper than going to court.  Not saying it is right, but that is how is ti works sometimes.


----------



## Iwannashoot

across the river said:


> It can be.   I got a speeding ticket in a small town no where near where I lived.  I went through there often, and knew it was a speed trap, so I had slowed down and wasn't  even speeding when I went past the 45 mph speed limit sign that I knew was there.   There was a car in front of me that I had been behind that didn't slow down.  We had be running 60+, so I am sure he probably was speeding.  He pulled both of us over, and gave us a ticket for 15 over, at least thats what mine was for.  Argued my case, and he said he clocked us both.   I called in and spoke with the woman on the phone, and argued my case to her.   Said I would have to come to court, and got my court date.   After bickering with here for a while she said she could drop it from $150 or whatever it was to $50.  I am normally one that would fight and spend more than the ticket just on principle, but I paid the $50.   I had something scheduled for that day that couldn't be easily rescheduled, and had I taken a day off of working and driven the three hours there and back, I would have spent more than $50 bucks fighting it.  Normally I would have fought it, but I paid the fine and wasn't guilty.   If the kid honestly made a mistake and they told him he could pay $100 fine and het his rack back, then why would he not pay it, even if he felt he was in the right.   A lot of companies pay a little to settle frivolous lawsuits, just because it is cheaper than going to court.  Not saying it is right, but that is how is ti works sometimes.



But, did you get your horns back?


----------



## cowhornedspike

across the river said:


> It can be.   I got a speeding ticket in a small town no where near where I lived.  I went through there often, and knew it was a speed trap, so I had slowed down and wasn't  even speeding when I went past the 45 mph speed limit sign that I knew was there.   There was a car in front of me that I had been behind that didn't slow down.  We had be running 60+, so I am sure he probably was speeding.  He pulled both of us over, and gave us a ticket for 15 over, at least thats what mine was for.  Argued my case, and he said he clocked us both.   I called in and spoke with the woman on the phone, and argued my case to her.   Said I would have to come to court, and got my court date.   After bickering with here for a while she said she could drop it from $150 or whatever it was to $50.  I am normally one that would fight and spend more than the ticket just on principle, but I paid the $50.   I had something scheduled for that day that couldn't be easily rescheduled, and had I taken a day off of working and driven the three hours there and back, I would have spent more than $50 bucks fighting it.  Normally I would have fought it, but I paid the fine and wasn't guilty.   If the kid honestly made a mistake and they told him he could pay $100 fine and het his rack back, then why would he not pay it, even if he felt he was in the right.   A lot of companies pay a little to settle frivolous lawsuits, just because it is cheaper than going to court.  Not saying it is right, but that is how is ti works sometimes.



You may not have been guilty BUT I'm pretty sure you did plead guilty when you paid the fine...even if you don't think you did.


----------



## kbuck1

Throwback said:


> I don't  think that's how that works.




It doesn't matter what you or I Think. I dont know and dont really care how it works. I'm just stating what I read happened in the article that someone posted a link to above. Apparently in this case it worked that way


----------



## Gbr5pb

Kid killed a bigger deer than I’ll ever see I’m jealous! Bet he learned his lesson and will have his license in order from now on! Congratulations and over!


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Tmpr111

Guess this means I’ll be gettin my squirrel tails back soon!  Hope so!


----------



## treadwell

I wonder if his fine was cheaper than my $500 lifetime license? Hmmmm


----------



## 175rltw

Fine was $273 apparently


----------



## spurrs and racks

I see the kid got his horns back.

"a God honest mistake"

I doubt God had anything to do with it. I'm glad it all worked out for the kid. A true trophy of a lifetime.


----------



## mallardsx2

I'll be the first guy that says that I wish the Game Commissions had kept the horns.


----------



## humdandy

Blackston said:


> I got a pic the other day and was told “don’t put it on forum “   It was from Screven



Anymore info on this buck?


----------



## humdandy

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Anyone anna bring up the screven co. buck that was confiscated? Or is that one still a secret



Must be a secret.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Another reason I don’t fakebook


----------



## rattlesnake1

Well , the young man got his deer back. it appears that he was telling the truth.
everyone that was so quick to bash him can begin apologizing.


----------



## 4HAND

rattlesnake1 said:


> Well , the young man got his deer back. it appears that he was telling the truth.
> everyone that was so quick to bash him can begin apologizing.


Don't hold your breath.....  ??


----------



## rattlesnake1

I won't but always remember , how you measure it out is the way it will be measured back to you.


----------



## 4HAND

rattlesnake1 said:


> I won't but always remember , how you measure it out is the way it will be measured back to you.


True.


----------



## nmurph

rattlesnake1 said:


> Well , the young man got his deer back. it appears that he was telling the truth...



That is an assumption. 

He paid a fine,  and got his deer back.


----------



## dixiecutter

rattlesnake1 said:


> Well , the young man got his deer back. it appears that he was telling the truth.
> everyone that was so quick to bash him can begin apologizing.


Guy killed a deer without a license. It never mattered whether or not he was telling the truth. For 478 posts the forum debated whether they should keep his deer or not. The kid wasn't bashed. Who is it that needs to be appologizing?


----------



## hunter 85

Ruger15 said:


> 3 rules..... 1. DENY 2.DENY 3.DENY


And demand proof


----------

